# Press shuffle on your ipod...



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

... and list the first 10 songs that come up. And no cheating!:b

1. Metallica - Battery
2. Atreyu - Lip Gloss & Black
3. Iron Maiden - The Trooper
4. The Blackout - Spread Legs, Not Lies
5. Green Day - Whatsername
6. Eminem - Fack
7. Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded In Chains
8. Slipknot - Sulfur
9. Linkin Park - The Requiem
10. Korn - Trash


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok... here goes

1 - Sara Bareilles - Uncharted
2 - John Mayer - Your body is a wonderland
3 - The Calling - Our lives
4 - Nickelback - Lullaby 
5 - Nina Sky - Move ya body
6 - Good Charlotte - Say anything
7 - Yellowcard - Way away
8 - fun ft janelle monae - We are young
9 - Jason Collett - We all lose one another
10 - Seven Mary Three - Cumbersome

I regret nothing!


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

1. Blood Red Shoes - The Silence and the Drones
2. Tegan and Sara - Underwater
3. Dir en grey - Mr. Newsman
4. Suicidal Tendencies - Suicidal Failure
5. M. Ward - Today's Undertaking
6. Hüsker Dü - Somewhere
7. Miyavi - Hell No
8. Face to Face - Nothing New
9. Bad Religion - No Direction
10. Jon Crosby - If She Wasn't Married


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

1. All Night- Pearl Jam
2. Porch-Pearl Jam
3.Just Got Paid-Mastodon
4. Revelations-Audioslave
5. Fallen-Seether
6.El Dorado-Iron Maiden
7. My Michelle- Guns n'Roses
8. Down in a Hole- Alice in Chains
9. Night Bird Flying- Jimi Hendrix
10. Slow Ride-Beastie Boys

I don't know why I have 6 and 10 on my iPod. I never listen to those songs. I have like 2000 songs on it though.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Roll Away Your Stone - Mumford & Sons
2. Underdog - Imagine Dragons
3. Did I Let You Know - Red Hot Chili Peppers
4. Getting Away With Murder - Papa Roach
5. Carry on Wayward Son - Kansas
6. Give Me a Reason - Three Days Grace
7. Better Man - Pearl Jam
8. Crawling - Linkin Park
9. Tonight, Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins
10. Give Me a Sign - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Augustana - Twenty Years
2. The Fray - Never Say Never
3. Dead Confederate - The News Underneath
4. The Cars - I'm Not the One
5. Kate Voegele- Kindly Unspoken
6. Deftones - Be Quiet and Drive (Far Away)
7. John Mellencamp - Cherry Bomb
8. Elton John - Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word
9. Kate Voegele - Angel
10. Stone Temple Pilots- Kitchenware and Candybars (That's a funny song title. xD I love STP.)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Jason Mraz - 5/6
2. Usher - Scream
3. Pink Floyd - Hey You
4. Rameses B - Memoirs
5. Maroon 5 - Daylight
6. Oen Bearen & TrancEye - Astero (Steve Birch Remix)
7. Oen Bearen & TrancEye - Masuo (Abstract Vision & Elite Electronic Remix)
8. Parker & Hanson - Aim High, Shoot Low
9. Green Day - Angel Blue
10. Stone Sour - Say You'll Haunt Me

(complete randomness  )


----------



## DWILLIGANS (Jul 28, 2012)

1. Salute - Fabolous Ft. Lil Wayne
2. Dreams - The Game
3. Cadillac - Trae ft. Three Six Mafia
4. Gone - Drake
5. Supply - Wiz Khalifa
6. Skit 1- Wiz Khalifa
7. God of All Ages - Bob Marley 
8. Born to Be - ATR
9. Done it All - Young Jeezy
10. Banging Screw - Paul Wall

Lol my ipod is much more diverse then this list.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. We Came to Conquer - La Pobreska
2. Ugly *******s - The Casualties
3. Raped by the FCC - Cheap Sex
4. Antisocial - Sekta Core!
5. Esto es ska - Psicosis
6. Backstabber - Cheap Sex
7. Cool to Hate - The Offspring
8. Violence - The Casualties
9. Metiendo Sal En La Llaga - Los Crudos
10. Too Cool For School - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

1. F-cking Boyfriend - Bird and the Bee
2. An Ugly Person on a Movie Screen -Dale Earnheardt Jr. Jr.
3. Scream - Tokio Hotel
4. Filthy Love (The Shoes Remix) -We Are Enfant Terrible
5. Just Around the Riverbend - Alan Menken/Stephen Schwartz
6. Bicycle Race - Queen
7. Heart Aflutter - Joe Hisashi
8. Fences- Paramore
9. Wishing Us Longevity - Jackie Cheung
10. How I Taught Myself to Scream - Los Campesinos!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Paradise Lost - LORN
Hug Me Once - Girl's Day
Twilight and Shadow - Howard Shore
Victor, Fly Me To Stafford - My Little Airport
Only a Plank Between One and Perdition - Nobuo Uematsu
Loving Loving - Yoon Sae Ha
Tricky Cheeky - soundTEMP
Surfer King - Fujifabric
Sooner Or Later - Breaking Benjamin
Disabled Complexes - Dir en grey


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

1. Jimi Hendrix- Purple haze (Awesome song) 
2. WC - The Streets ft. Snoop Dogg, Nate Dogg
3. Bone thugs-N-Harmony- Mo' Murder 
4. Celph titled- Never the least 
5. Vinnie Paz Feat. Freeway & Jakk Frost - Pistolvania
6. Vinnie Paz- Armageddon 
7. Potluck- Show the world 
8. Clutch- Regulator 
9. JMT- Genghis Khan 
10. JMT- I against I ft. Planetary


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Led Zeppelin - Fool The Rain
Metallica - Die, Die My Darling
Megadeth - Mechanix
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Guns N' Roses - Right Next Door To Hell
Buckcherry - Carousel 
Stone Sour - Unfinished
Airbourne - White Libe Fever
Broken Teeth - Hell For Sale
Breaking Benjamin - Away


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1. Agalloch - Black Lake Niðstång
2. Agalloch - This White Mountain On Which You Will Die
3. Katatonia - Liberation
4. Alcest - Sur L'Océan Couleur de Fer
5. Agalloch - Birch Black
6. Summoning - A Distant Flame Before the Sun
7. ColdWorld - Hymn To Eternal Frost
8. Pyramaze - A Beautiful Death
9. Agalloch - Birch White
10. Forest Stream - The Beautiful Nature


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so scared because I have lots of odd songs in it. But lets see,

1. Eat the Rich - Aerosmith
2. Climbing Up the Walls - Radiohead
3. Fake Tales of San Francisco - Arctic Monkeys
4. It's Oh So Quiet - Björk
5. We Are Golden - Mika
6. Come on Feel the Noise - Quiet Riot
7. Ali in the Jungle - The Hours
8. Whoomp! There It Is - Tag Team
9. Burning Like a Flame - Dokken
10. Day of the Lords - Joy Division


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Old ipod songs, can't download any new songs because there's a problem with my pc but here it goes...

1.Basket case-Green Day
2.Free-Natalia Kills
3.Cold Blooded Girl-Ms Krazie
4.Here we go again-Instant Star
5.Anybody Seen My Baby
6.Just Let It Go- original sugababes
7.I Want You To Want Me
8. Me And Mr Jones- Amy Winehouse
9. Pumped Up Kicks- Foster The People
10. I love you more than you'll ever know


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

1. Korn - Blind. 
2. Yael Naim - Never Change. 
3. Evanescence - Good Enough.
4. Korn - Wake Up. 
5. Melody Gardot - Cry Wolf. 
6. Slipknot - Prosthetics. 
7. Saint-Saens -Joyeusete.
8. Fiona Apple - Please Please Please. 
9. Bach - Sonata No.2 in A Major - Dolce.
10. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No.31


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this idea back! Well here goes, this is going to be very embarrassing...

1. Skid Row (Downtown)- Little Shop of Horrors Original Cast Recording (1982 version)

2. Beat It- Michael Jackson

3. The Dark I Know Well- Spring Awakening Original Broadway Cast Recording

4. Echoes- The Rapture

5. The B***ch of Living- Spring Awakening Original Broadway Cast Recording

6. Shark In the Water- V.V. Brown

7. Telephone- Lady GaGa (featuring Beyonce)

8. Grace Kelly- Mika

9. Complicated- Avril Lavigne

10. He Lives in You (Reprise)- The Lion King Orginal Broadway Cast Recording


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Huey Lewis and the News - The Power of Love
2. Nine Inch Nails - The Greater Good
3. Savage Garden - Truly Madly Deeply
4. Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Soft Shock
5. The Horrors - Dive In
6. Shania Twain - When
7. Creedence Clearwater Revival- Hello Mary Lou
8. Civil Twilight - Trouble
9. The Horrors - Monica Gems
10. The Bravery - Angelina


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Jethro Tull- Locomotive Breath
Testament- Nightmare(Coming Back To You)
Jimi Hendrix- All Along The Watchtower
Riot- On Your Knees
Testament- Blessed In Contempt
Pretty Maids- We Came To Rock
Black Sabbath- Snowblind
Def Leppard- No No No
Nazareth- Razamanaz
The Cure- Disintegration


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Can we try again? That's fun 

1. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
2. Joker and the Thief - Wolfmother
3. Master and Servant - Depeche Mode
4. Pretty Visitors - Arctic Monkeys
5. Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden
6. I Close My Eyes and Count to Ten - Paul Young
7. Symphony of Destruction - Megadeth
8. Happy Up Here (Mr. Wyse Edit) - Röyksopp
9. Rejection - Martin Solveig
10. Öyle Bir Geçer Zaman Ki - Erkin Koray


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

1. 4 Words (To Choke Upon) - Bullet For My Valentine
2. Who Will Kill The Emperor - 1833 A.D
3. Horny In A Hearse - Nekromantix 
4. Tell Slater Not To Wash His D*ck - Bring Me The Horizon
5. Unleash Hell - Hopes Die Last
6. Silent Surrender - Kimaera
7. The Escape Artist - August Burns Red 
8. Straightjacket - Greeley Estates
9. Abigail - Motionless In White
10. When Death Rides A Horse - Demented Are Go


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Deftones - If Only Tonight We Could Sleep (Live)
2. Queen - I Want to Break Free
3. ABBA - Knowing Me, Knowing You
4. The Veronicas - This Is How It Feels
5. Boston - Let Me Take You Home Tonight
6. Tool - Triad
7. Deftones - Root
8. Fleetwood Mac - Silver Springs (Live)
9. Tom Petty - Runnin' Down a Dream
10. The Police - Wrapped Around Your Finger


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

1. You Know You're Right - Nirvana
2. Blue And Yellow - The Used
3. R-Evolve - 30 Seconds To Mars
4. Jumper - Third Eye Blind
5. If You Only Knew - Shinedown
6. Shadows And Regrets - Yellowcard
7. Sinner - Drowning Pool
8. Never Too Late - Three Days Grace
9. Faint - Linkin Park
10. Stinkfist - Tool


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Tricky - Excess
Estrum - Blue Line
Theatres des Vampires - Enthrone the Dark Angel
Doctor Who - The Ballade of Russell and Julie
Sister Soleil - Silent Night(mare)
Lacuna Coil - What I See
Die Laughing - Labyrinthine
Zooey Deschanel - Dream a Little Dream of Me
Cranes - Shining Road
Chiasm - Delay


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. I'm Shipping Up to Boston - Dropkick Murphys
2. Remember Everything - Five Finger Death Punch
3. Dragula - Rob Zombie
4. Amsterdam - Imagine Dragons
5. All You Need Is Love - The Beatles
6. Face Down - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
7. These Days - Foo Fighters
8. Paradise - Coldplay
9. Crawling - Linkin Park
10. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Suena Mi Esqueleto - Victimas del Doctor Cerebro
2. Life Sentence - Dead Kennedys
3. Migra Violencia - Acidez
4. En Solo Uno Minutos - Acidez
5. El Inmigrante - La Pobreska
6. Nada Cambia - Los Crudos
7. Bulletproof - Oxymoron
8. Peleamos - Los Crudos
9. The Ode - Limp Wrist
10. La caida de Latino America - Los Crudos


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

1.Nutshell (Unplugged)-Alice in Chains 
2. Been Away too Long-Soundgarden 
3. Mission Statement-Stone Sour
4.Wicked Garden-Stone Temple Pilots
5. White Lace and Strange-Nirvana
6.Gimmie Stiches-Foo Fighters
7. Garden-Pearl Jam
8. Let Me Sleep-Pearl Jam
9. All Apologies-Nirvana
10.American Women-Lenny Kravitz


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

1. Totally F**ked- Spring Awakening Original Broadway Cast Recording
2. Illegal- Shakira
3. Miss Murder- AFI
4. Christmas Bells- Original Broadway Cast of Rent
5. Time Stands Still- The All-American Rejects
6. Crossfire- Brandon Flowers
7. You Give Love a Bad Name- Bon Jovi
8. Lying Is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At the Disco
9. Somebody Told Me- The Killers
10. Another Heart Calls- The All-American Rejects


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Trying again.

1. Opeth - Harvest
2. Agalloch - Not Unlike the Waves
3. Dissection - Soulreaper
4. Agalloch - Falling Snow
5. Agalloch - Summerisle Reprise
6. Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast
7. Pelican - Last Day of Winter
8. Wintersun - Land of Snow and Sorrow
9. Symphony X - Paradise Lost
10. God Is An Astronaut - Remembrance Day


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)

_1. Pokemon - Eterna Forest_
_2. [Festival Temple Castle] Part 3_
_3. Waltzing Matilda (Koala Bear Toy Tune)_
_4. Poison Ivy - rZ & Suhaib_
_5. Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt_
_6. S.S. Anne (Remix) - Pokemon_
_7. Reverend Girl - The Verve Pipe_
_8. Junior Farm - Paul McCartney & Wings_
_9. Midori Splice (The Legend of Zelda) - Dale North & Mustin_
_10. Sabitsuita Machine Gun de Ima o Uchi Nukou - Dragon Ball Z_


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Jizzlobber - Faith No More
2. Get Stoned - Bedük
3. El Condor Pasa (If I Could) - Simon & Garfunkel
4. Rain When I Die - Alice in Chains
5. Fluorescent Adolescent - Arctic Monkeys
6. All You Need is Love - Beatles
7. Dare - Gorillaz
8. Spaz - N.E.R.D
9. You'll Be Under My Wheels - The Prodigy
10. Processed Beats - Kasabian


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

1.Yellowman - Dem mad over me
2.Buzzcocks - Ever fallen in love
3.The Stranglers - No more heroes
4.Greggory Isaacs - No forgiveness 
5.Johnny Nash - I can see clearly now
6.Public Image limited - Poptones
7.Seal - Its a mans mans mans world
8.The Specials - Too much too young
9.The Clash - Washington bullets
10.Wailing souls - Run dem down


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Nebelhexe - Totems
Seether - Out of My Way
PJ Harvey - To Talk To You
Hole - Someone Else's Bed
Voltaire - Zombie Prostitute
Persephone - Drowning Theme
Civet - You Don't Know Me
She & Him - This is Not a Test
Yuri Yuri Yum Yum - Puni Puni Poo
Esben and the Witch - Marching Song


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm using Itunes and I only have 300 songs on it at the moment

Angus & Julia Stone - Another Day
Amelia Lily - You Bring Me Joy
M83 - Where the Boats go 
Bat For Lashes - Seal Jubilee
The XX - Shelter
Pink - Walk of Shame
Fun - Some Nights
Lucy Rose - Shiver
Passion Pit - cry like a Ghost
Lykke Li - Get Somem


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

1. Bahwee - Grape
2. A Tribe Called Quest - Get a Hold (Moka Only Remix)
3. Bibio - The Palm of Your Wave
4. Machine Drume - Deceptikon/Inner Outer Offs
5. The Global Optimistic - Factory
6. Four Tet - She Just Likes to Fight
7. Color Plus & Eric Zolan - Away
8. Digitalism - Pogo (Hey Today! Remix)
9. Man of The Down - Amazement
10. Shlohmo - 7am (devonwho Remix)


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Mercyful Fate- Night Of The Unborn
Algophobia-Christ's Nails
Robin Trower-Chase The Bone
Strangeways- Now It's Gone
Amorphis- Folk Of The North
White Sister- Don't Say That You're Mine
Alcest- Nous Sommes L'Emeraude
Johnny Van Zant- Inside Looking Out
Amorphis- In the Beginning
Crematory-The Eyes Of Suffering


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

1) 2000 Miles-KT Tunstall
2) Forgive Me-Leona Lewis
3) Rhythm Is A Dancer (7"edit)-Snap
4) All Summer Long - Kid Rock
5) Changes - David Bowie
6) Bad Boys - Alexandra Burke
7) Can't Stop - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
8) Sing - Travis
9) Rolling In The Deep - Adele
10) Halo - Beyonce


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

1. Either Way Im Going to Break Your Heart - Augustana
2. Blue and Yellow - The Used
3. And I am Telling You - Jennifer Hudson
4. Disaster - Blink 182
5. Contradiction - Hanjin Tian
6. Walk - Foo Fighters
7. Human After All - Daft Punk 
8. I Wish I were Blind - Bruce Springsteen 
9. Look Only At Me - Taeyang 
10. I'm Like a Bird - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Epica - Fools Of Damnation - The Embrace That Smothers Part IX
The Studio Band Headliner - The Wall
Azure Noir - The Ebb
George - ******* Son
Collide - Deep
The Sisters of Mercy - Walk Away
Temujin - Let You Go
Diablo Swing Orchestra - Balrog Boogie
Angelspit - Dark Night
Your Schizophrenia - The Morning


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dear Agony - Breaking Benjamin
Annie Wants a Baby - RHCP
Riot- Three Days Grace
Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
Dance With the Devil - Breaking Benjamin
Collide- Howie Day
Pretty Fly for a White Guy - The Offspring
Bullet With Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins
Bleeding Out - Imagine Dragons
Through Glass- Stone Sour
Sail - Awolnation


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Coca Cola Ad No. 2 - Tommy Boyce & Bobby Hart
Being Is More Than Life - Baby Grandmothers
Suicide - The Royal Flairs
Cry Baby Cry (demo) - John Lennon
Reverb Beat - Syndicate Of Sound
Seaside Bound - The Jaguars (Japan)
No Turning Back - Mike Heron
Little Rosy - The Rocking Vickers
Sloppin' - Jerry Cole & The Stingers
I'm Not Your Stepping Stone - The Flies


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

1.Paperback Writer - The Beatles
2. Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Guns n' Roses
3. Only Ones Who Know - Artic Monkeys
4. Tell Me Why - The Beatles
5. Kids With Guns - Gorillaz
6. Hello, Goodbye (Take 16) - The Beatles
7. Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones
8. Now I'm Here - Queen
9. Jackass - Green Day
10. Please, Please, Please, Let Me Get What I Want - The Smiths


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm scared...lol

1. Teen Idle-Marina and the Diamonds
2. Friends Don't Let Friends Dial Drunk-Plain White T's
3. Crystal Ball-Pink
4. 1,000 Oceans-Tokio Hotel
5. Misery Business-Paramore
6. Starring Role-Marina and the Diamonds
7. Many the Miles-Sara Bareilles
8. Adrift-Jack Johnson
9. Born This Way-Lady Gaga
10. Crushcrushcrush-Paramore

I swear my iPod's shuffle is not even random. I always get the same songs over and over again and the same artists all in a row even though I have over 500 songs.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Shy- Young Heart
Black Sabbath- Fairies Wear Boots
Hammock- Words You Said... I'll Never Forget You Now
Suicidal Tendencies- Trip At The Brain
Dio- Killing The Dragon
Mike Oldfield- Tubular Bells, Part 1
Steeler- Ice Cold
Rapture- Raintracks
Sieges Even- Tidal
Asteroid- Panoramic Telescope


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Placebo - Infra-red
2. Third Eye Blind - Motorcycle Drive By
3. Deftones - Digital Bath (Acoustic Version)
4. Heart - Who Will You Run To
5. Bush - The Sound of Winter
6. Queen - One Vision
7. Miley Cyrus - As I Am
8. The Shins - Spilt Needles
9. Kate Voegele - One Way or Another
10. The Horrors - New Ice Age


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

1. Chasing Blue Sky-queensryche
2.All Apologies (Unplugged)-Nirvana
3. Lithium(Live at Reading)-Nirvana
4. Drive-R.E.M
5.Desire for a Need-Seether
6. Dead & Bloated-Stone Temple Pilots
7.Plateu(Unplugged)-Nirvana
8. Young Americans-David Bowie
9. Immortality-Pearl Jam
10. Dying-Stone Sour


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Vintersorg- Astral And Arcane
Keel- No Pain No Gain
Kamelot- When The Lights Are Down
Work Of Art- Cover Me
Desultory- Enslaved
Night Ranger- Four In The Morning
Poets Of The Fall- Carnival Of Rust
Poisonblack- Left Behind
Molly Hatchet- Flirtin' With Disaster
Robin Trower- Gonna Shut You Down


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

1. "I Am One" - Smashing Pumpkins
2. "Corduroy" - Pearl Jam
3. "My Generation" - The Who
4. "Blue In The Face" - Alkaline Trio
5. "Thetawaves" - System Of A Down
6. "Warning" - Green Day"
7. "Kryptonite" - 3 Doors Down
8. "The Ghost of Tom Joad" - Rage Against The Machine
9. "Oh Love" - Green Day
10. "Someone's" - John Frusciante


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

1.)No More Talk- T.I.
2.)Punkmotehr****ers- Onyx
3.) Da Mystery of Chessboxin Wu-Tang clan
4.) Hi-Definition- Lupe Fiasco
5.) Fear not of Man - Mos Def
6.) Moment of Truth - Gangstarr
7.) Good Kid - Kendrick Lamar
8.) Who Killed it- Nas
9.) Eve of Reality- Arrested Development
10.) Tha King- T.I.
11.) Go Go Gadget Flow- Lupe Fiasco
12.) Int'l Players Anthem- UGK
13.) Crack Music- Kanye West
14.) Every Tear Drop is a Water Fall- Coldplay (kinda embarrassed of that one to be honest)
15.) Nas is Like- Nas
16.) Get on the Mic- Pete Rock and C.L. Smooth
17.) Still Aint Forgave Myself- T.I.
18.) Too Close- Alex Clare
19.) ***** Bad- Lupe Faisco
20.) In the Mood- Talib Kweli
21.) Vibes and Stuff- A Tribe Called Quest
22.) Ada- The National
23.) The Wind Cries Mary- Jimi Hendrix
24.) Whodat?- Black Sheep
25.) Trill ******* Dont Die- UGK (i lold when this song came up)
26.) Wash- Bon Iver
27.) Twentieth Century Fox- The Doors
28.) Dive (live at Pine street theater)- Nirvana
29.) Kingdom Come- Jay- Z
30.) Tell it Like it is- Ludacris
31.) Money Maker- Black Keys
32.) Rigamortus- Kendrick Lamar
33.) Its Your World Parts 1 and 2- Common
34.)B.I. Vs. Friendship- Gangstarr
35.) Get Down- Nas
36.) Cherry Wine- Nas
37.) World Tour- Wale (wall aye- not whale)
38.) O Green World- Gorillaz
39.) Hip Hop Saved My Life- Lupe Fiasco
40.) The Dreamer- Common
41.) Paper Planes- M.I.A.
42.) Anaw- Nappy Roots
43.) My Philosophy- KRS one and buggy down productions
44.) The Hiest- Big L
45.) I Still Love You- T.I.
46.) Let's Call it off- Peter Bjorn and John
47.) Testify- Nas
48.) Light My Fire- The Doors
49.)Black Wave/Bad Vibrations- Arcade Fire
50.) Destroy and Rebuild- Nas
51.) A Rush of Blood to the Head (song)- Coldplay
52.) Intro (The College Drop Out)- Kanye West (intros done by Jamie Fox though)
53.) Beaming- Lupe Fiasco ( ithink its only on teh deluxe version of lasers though)
54.) Otis- Kanye West and Jay-z
55.) Tip the Scale- the roots

sorry, i just started to have alot of fun with it


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sail - Awolnation
I Kill People - Jon Lajoie
The Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin
The High Road - Three Days Grace
Rain- Creed
Shadow of the Day - Linkin Park
My Way - Three Doors Down
New Divide - Linkin Park
Been Away for Too Long - Soundgarden
Old Time Rock and Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Hawaiian Air - Friendly Fires 
Treat Me Like Your Mother [Diplo Remix] - Dead Weather
A Curse of Cynicism - The Dear Hunter 
Beggars - Bombay Bicycle Club 
Strobe - Friendly Fires
Spun - Grouplove 
Come Back Home - Two Door Cinema Club
The Future - The Limousines 
Calypso - Factories 
Fairytale Lullaby - Bombay Bicycle Club


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

1. Dream Theater - Vacant
2. Eminem - Criminal
3. Atreyu - Doomsday
4. Korn - Shoots and Ladders
5. Disturbed - Never Again
6. Slipknot - Wait and Bleed
7. Avenged Sevenfold - An Epic Of Time Wasted
8. Feeder - Forget About Tomorrow
9. Avenged Sevenfold - Lips Of Deceit
10. Blink 182 - Feeling This


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Power Of Equality
2. Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Skeletons (Acoustic)
3. Civil Twilight - Letters From The Sky
4. No Doubt - End It On This
5. The Fray - Absolute
6. Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song
7. The Cars - Good Times Roll
8. The Bravery - I Have Seen The Future
9. Fleetwood Mac - Warm Ways
10. Nine Inch Nails - Every Day Is Exactly The Same


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

1. CYNE - Out of Time
2. Hudson Mohawke - Rising 5
3. Tycho - Epigram
4. Tipper - Everything is Everywhere
5. Radiohead - No Surprise
6. Boards of Canada - Whitewater
7. Mndsgn - Mgafix
8. Boards of Canada - Tears from the Compound Eye
9. Bahwee - Fly Another Plane
10. Flying Lotus - Pet Monster Shotglass


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

1. I Am Mine - Pearl Jam
2. M1A1 - Gorillaz
3. Vicarious - Tool
4. Love Hurts - Incubus
5. Love Love Love - Of Monsters And Men
6. Clocks - Coldplay
7. Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd
8. Gauze - Deftones
9. Mr. Roboto - Styx
10. Go On - Jack Johnson


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Testament- Falling Fast
Artillery- Khomaniac
Isom- Your Eyes
Cynic-Integral Birth
W.A.S.P.- Thunderhead
Scorpions- No One Like You
Testament- Blessed In Contempt
MC5-Baby Won't Ya
Desultory- Winter
Hammer- Across The Line


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

1. In Flames- Jotun
2. Sepultura- A-Lex 1
3. Motorhead- Louie Louie
4. Lenny Kravitz- Fly Away
5. Adjei The Sound Sculptor- Maddening Descent
6. The Album Leaf- There Is A Wind
7. Enslaved- Thoughts Like Hammers
8. Racer X- Street Lethal
9. Siouxsie And The Banshees- Song From The Edge Of The World
10. Joy Division- Transmission


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

DenizenOfDespair said:


> Testament- Falling Fast
> Artillery- Khomaniac
> Isom- Your Eyes
> Cynic-Integral Birth
> ...


Nice mix of metal in there man. I have a varied taste but there's some good stuff in here.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Are Friends Electric - Gary Numan & Tubeway Army
2. Falling in Love - Aerosmith
3. Everything Counts - Depeche Mode
4. No Surprises - Radiohead
5. Crazy on You - Heart
6. Stormbringer - Deep Purple
7. Show Me How to Live - Audioslave
8. Psychobabble - Alan Parsons Project
9. Around the World - Daft Punk
10. Wake Up - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

1. In the Shadows - The Rasmus
2. Suddenly - Ella
3. Other Side - Anna Abreu
4. Someone Who Cares - Three Days Grace
5. Red Lipstick - Rihanna
6. Stay with Me - Mia Martina
7. Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park
8. Push - Enrique Iglesias feat. Lil Wayne
9. Second Chance - Shinedown
10. Amazing - Inna


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

1. Placebo - Special Needs
2. Korn - Dirty
3. Kate Bush - Breathing
4. Mark Isham - A Really Good Cloak
5. Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill
6. Abandon All Ships - Take One Last Breath
7. Arkasia - Pandemonium
8. Crystal Castles - Not In Love
9. Sine Weaver - Eppit (Merce Remix)
10. Above & Beyond - You Got to Go (Seven Lions Remix)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Largate Lucrecia - La Plebe
2. Rejected and Unwanted - The Casualties
3. Two Faced - The Casualties
4. No Hope - The Casualties
5. **** You Too! - La Plebe
6. Desde El Bario - Los Crudos
7. Soldado - The Casualties 
8. Hammerhead - The Offspring
9. Vocifera - Psicosis
10. Porque - Los Crudos


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

mew - drown
radiohead - climbing up the walls
lights out asia - birds sing sun...
explosions in the sky - so long, lonesome
beyoncé - countdown
ólafur arnalds - lost songs
god is an astronaut - disturbance
marissa nadler - mary comes alive
the middle east - my grandma was pearl hall
mew - repeaterbeater


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

1. I Know It's Over - by The Smiths. 
2. Deep Inside - by Korn.
3. Te's Beau, Tu Sais - by Edith Piaf.
4. Hold on - by Korn. 
5. Even In Death - by Evanescence. 
6. This Is Your World - by Emilie Simon. 
7. Wicked Ride - by Melody Gardot. 
8. Goodnite - by Melody Gardot. 
9. Too Long - by Yael Naim. 
10. Snuff - by Slipknot. 

It's interesting to see the different types of music people listen to. If I keep contributing to this thread though it will always be the same artists as I don't have a million bands I listen to, I only have a short list of those I'm passionate about. :b


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Baba Says Cool For Thought - Lupe Fiasco 
2. Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. I Come Prepared - K'naan
4. May December - Mos Def
5. Everlasting Light - The Black Keys
6. Superman - Eminem 
7. Animal I Have Become - Three Days Grace
8. Sign - Flow
9. Leave Me Alone - Michael Jackson
10. Greatest Love Of All - Whitney Houston

That turned out fairly diverse heh.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1. Im the scatman - Scatman John
2. Almost Home - Craig Morgan
3. Live Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw
4. Roller Coaster Tycoon Theme Song
5. Everybody Jam - Scatman John
6. I Believe I Can Fly - R. Kelly
7. Umbrella - Rihanna
8. Remeber When - Alan Jackson
9. Jesus Take The Wheel - Carie Underwood
10. Dont Bring Me Down - ELO

Im mostly a "Today's Country" guy


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I have such a borning taste in music than everyone else lol.

1. My Paper Heart- The All-American Rejects
2. Your Star- The All-American Rejects
3. Don't Trust Me- 3OH!3
4. Somebody That I Used to Know- Gotye ft. Kimbra
5. I Don't Care- Fall Out Boy
6. Whispering- Spring Awakening Original Broadway Cast Recording
7. Happy Ending- Mika
8. Real World- The All-American Rejects
9. To Lose My Life- White Lies
10. Gangnam Style- PSY :blush

Well some of that was embarrassing lol.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Ohio Players - Honey
King Crimson - Exiles
Akira Yamaoka - Magdelene 
Lady Gaga - Pokerface
Rurutia - Shine
†‡† - Physic Teens
Lady Gaga - LoveGame
The Black Horn - Mirai
Akira Yamaoaka - Reverse Will
Louis CK - Jizz on Command 

lmao. I'm surprised it's not embarrassing as i thought it would be since my ipod is mainly for me to listen to my guilty music.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

1. Broken Bones-Aqualung
2. Ex Lover's Lover-Voltaire
3. Little One-Elliot Smith
4. Liquefy-The Servant
5. Skeletons-Yeah Yeah Yeahs
6. Apres Moi-Regina Spektor
7. Speed The Collapse-Metric
8. Spit It Out-IAMX
9. So Long, Lonesome-Explosions in The Sky
10. Through The Sun-Alexi Murdoch


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Nice mix of metal in there man. I have a varied taste but there's some good stuff in here.


Heh, thanks man, yeah my playlist has a lot of variation but 70s-80s metal makes up a good chunk of it.

The American Dollar- Clones
Ghost- Stand By Him
Black Sabbath- Killing Yourself To Live
Immortal- Nebular Ravens Winter
Work Of Art- Cover Me
Nocturnal Breed- Nocturnal Breed
Cynic- Evolutionary Sleeper
Lantlôs- These Nights Were Ours
Yoko Kanno- Sad Moon
Riot- Born In America


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

1. Until It Sleeps - Metallica
2. Blackened the U.S.S.R. - Beatallica
3. The Small Print - Muse
4. Go - Pearl Jam
5. Kindergarten - Faith No More
6. Angry White Boy Polka - Weird Al
7. Cowgirl in the Sand - Neil Young
8. Something For Nothing - Rush
9. Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica
10. 30/30-150 - Stone Sour


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

1. System Of A Down - Nuguns
2. Slaves To Gravity - Mr. Regulator
3. Airbourne - Bottom Of The Well
4. System Of A Down - Science
5. Eminem - The Real Slim Shady
6. Lamb Of God - Walk With Me In Hell
7. Spineshank - Smothered
8. Pantera - Becoming
9. Korn - Trash
10. Soilwork - No More Angels


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Finger Eleven - Gather And Give
2. The Shins - Phantom Limb
3. The B52's - Rock Lobster
4. Radiohead - Lotus Flower
5. Incubus - Adolescents
6. Nine Inch Nails - Zero Sum
7. Anya Marina - Satellite Heart
8. She Wants Revenge - Replacement
9. Placebo - Bulletproof Cupid
10. Radiohead - Paranoid Android


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> I have such a borning taste in music than everyone else lol.
> 
> 1. My Paper Heart- The All-American Rejects
> 2. Your Star- The All-American Rejects
> ...


Thats not a boring playlist 

as for embarrassing look at mine

1. An olive grove facing the sea - snow patrol
2. s&m - rihanna
3. ego - the saturdays 
4. marry the night - lady gaga :/
5. pixie lott - all about tonight
6. whistle - flo rida
7. moves like jagger - maroon 5
8. save the world - swedish house mafia
9. this isn't goodbye, its BRB - we are the in crowd 
10. keep on walking - scouting for girls


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

1. Buried: Alkaline Trio?
2. For An Angel: Paul Van Dyk
3. Hurt: Johnny Cash
4. Punk: Ferry Corsten
5. Dearly Beloved: Bad Religion
6. Concrete Angel: Gareth Emery
7. M4 Part 2: Faunts
8. Metropolis: Gareth Emery
9. Cyberia: Tiesto
10. The Death of The Cog: The Cog is Dead.


----------



## canada9042 (Dec 31, 2011)

1. Heat of the Moment- Asia
2. Dance Hall Days- Wang Chung
3. Fool For the City- Foghat
4. Drift Away- Uncle Kracker
5. Levon- Elton John
6. All Summer Long- Kid Rock
7. Piano Man- Billy Joel
8. Stars and Satellites- Dan Griffin
9. Learning to Fly- Tom Petty
10. I'm On Fire- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Coroner- Purple Haze(Jimi Hendrix cover)
Gary Moore- Wild Frontier
Crematory- The Instruction
Deceased- The Doll With The Hideous Spirit
Riot- Run For Your Life
Bad Company- Honey Child
Gaskin- Victim Of The City
Chaos Moon- Countless Reverie In Mare
Blackfoot- Stranger On The Road
White Sister- Can't Say No


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. We're not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister
2. I Don't Wanna Stop - Ozzy Osbourne
3. Ghost (ft. Ian Astbury) - Slash
4. I Want to Break Free - Queen
5. The Shock of the Lightning - Oasis
6. Yalnızlar Rıhtımı - Erkin Koray
7. Hysteria - Muse
8. Arrest Yourself - Hot Chip
9. Junkhead - Alice in Chains
10. Wrong - Depeche Mode


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Leatherwolf- Too Much
Skeletal Spectre- Wrath Of Corrupta
Killing Touch- Justify
Skyclad- Single Phial
Riot- Maryanne
George Thorogood & The Destroyers- Born To Be Bad
Tiamat- Sumerian Cry(Part III)
W.A.S.P.- The Torture Never Stops
Vangelis- Farewell
Emperor- Inno A Satana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance
2. Kings Of Leon - Beneath The Surface
3. Nine Inch Nails - My Violent Heart
4. Radiohead - Separator
5. Audioslave - Cochise
6. Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere (Live)
7. Radiohead - Life In A Glasshouse
8. Placebo - Scared Of Girls
9. Third Eye Blind - I Want You
10. Incubus - The Warmth


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

1. Your Decision - Alice in Chains
2. Start The Fire - No Doubt
3. Fear of Dying - Jack Off Jill
4. Since You're Gone - The Pretty Reckless
5. Sassy - Hole
6. Die On A Rope - The Distillers
7. Iron Gland - Alice in Chains
8. Simple Kind of Life - No Doubt
9. Bandoilers - Them Crooked Vultures
10. Godeatgod - Marilyn Manson


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Stone Temple Pilots - Unglued
2. Heart - Barracuda (Live)
3. Miranda Lambert - Dry Town
4. Deftones - Hole In The Earth
5. Two Door Cinema Club - This Is The Life
6. The Fray - Heaven Forbid
7. Muse - Undisclosed Desires
8. Fleetwood Mac - Say You Love Me
9. Dead Confederate - Shocked To Realize
10. Tool - Disposition


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

1. Behemoth - Slaves Shall Serve
2. Avenged Sevenfold - Save Me
3. Rise Against - Prayer Of The Refugee
4. Metallica - The Day That Never Comes
5. Five Finger Death Punch - The Bleeding
6. Metallica - Leper Messiah
7. Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Up To Boston
8. Mudvayne - Determined
9. Linkin Park - Don't Stay
10. ACDC - You Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

1. Space Dementia-Muse
2. Iron Sea-Keane
3. All The World-Correatown
4. 99 Problems-Hugo
5. Thin Blue Line-Josh Ritter
6. Do You Remember-Jack Johnson
7. Future Foe Scenarios- Silversun Pickups
8. Tear You Up-She Wants Revenge
9. Jammin-Bob Marley
10. Ho Hey-Lumineers


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

1. Smash A Kangaroo- Diplo
2. Summertime- Stromae
3. Tina- Frank Sinatra
4. Slow Wind- R.Kelly (embarassing...)
5. Magic Stick- 50 Cent
6. The Opening Bombing Mission- Black Mages
7. Somewhere I Belong- Vitamin String Quartet
8. Vincent- Deb Talan
9. Jar of Hearts- Christina Perri
10. Dramamine- Modest Mouse


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

1. People Are Strange - The Doors
2. Even Flow - Pearl Jam
3. Jolene - White Stripes
4. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
5. Hard Road - Sam Roberts
6. Waiting for the Miracle - Leonard Cohen
7. Baby Blue - Badfinger
8. I Wonder - The Willowz
9. Goodnight Moon - Shivaree
10. I Turned To Stone - Budgie


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Graveyard- Thin Line
Fastway- Back Door Man
Epitaph- Bloodstained Visions
Jethro Tull- With You There To Help Me
The Misfits- London Dungeon
W.E.T.- Just Go
Pretty Maids- A Place In The Night
The Jeff Healey Band- Confidence Man
Horisont- Just Ain't Right
Led Zeppelin- Whole Lotta Love


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Exxasens- Polaris
Fastway- If You Could See
Hammock- Kenotic
Chaos Moon- Hymn To Iniquity
Greenleaf- Case Of Fidelity
Grand Funk Railroad- Wild
Nekropol- Beyond The Acheron
Blitzkrieg- Jealous Love
Queensryche- Speak
Emperor- Into The Infinity Of Thoughts


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Sabbath- Voodoo
W.A.S.P.- Blind In Texas
Dramarama- Spare Change
Lights Out Asia- Ring Of Stars
Gary Moore- Once In A Lifetime
Kamelot- Elizabeth: Fall From Grace
Y&T- Contagious
Keel- Because The Night(Patti Smith cover)
Iron Maiden- Hallowed Be Thy Name
Septic Flesh- The New Order: Brotherhood Of The Fallen Knights


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Even The Losers
2. Kings Of Leon - Fans
3. Radiohead - Knives Out
4. Placebo - Something Rotten
5. No Doubt - In My Head
6. Placebo - Blind
7. Fefe Dobson - Bye Bye Boyfriend
8. Third Eye Blind - Motorcycle Drive By
9. Blondie - Call Me
10. Queen - Another Ones Bites The Dust


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

1. Somebody That I Used to Know- Gotye ft. Kimbra
2. Bad Romance- lady GaGa
3. My Paper Heart- The All-American Rejects
4. Another Heart Calls-The All-American Rejects
5. Your Star-The All-American Rejects
6. Crossfire- Brandon Flowers
7. Shadowland- The Lion King
8. Hips Don't Lie- Shakira ft. Wyclef Jean
9. Mr. Brightside- The Killers
10. Little Things- One Direction

Lots of AAR lol.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1. Agalloch - You Were But A Ghost In My Arms
2. Agalloch - They Escaped the Weight of Darkness
3. Stratovarius - Destiny
4. Forest Stream - The Crown of Winter
5. Dissection - Heaven's Damnation
6. Opeth - Harvest
7. Pg.lost - Pascal's Law
8. Opeth - Patterns in the Ivy
9. Dissection - Infinite Obscurity
10. Opeth - Hex Omega


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. I Wanna Rock - Twisted Sister 
2. Let's Get Radical - Gogol Bordello
3. Day of the Lords - Joy Division
4. Brother Louie - Modern Talking 
5. Exo-Politics - Muse
6. Noose - Sentenced
7. Take Hold of the Flame - Queensryche 
8. Confusion (Instr.) - New Order
9. In a Darkened Room - Skid Row 
10. Freewheel Burning - Judas Priest


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

David Arkenstone- Night Visions
Sabbat- A Cautionary Tale
Tangerine Dream- Too Hot For My Chinchilla
Nazareth- Miss Misery
Epitaph- Seeming Salvation
Fates Warning- Through Different Eyes
Axel Rudi Pell- Long Time
Lizzy Borden- Dirty Pictures
Vintersorg- Spirar Och Gror
Sieges Even- The Lonely View Of Condors


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

1. Dreamfall the longest journey OST - Main Theme
2. Magnet -Nothing hurts now
3. Autovaughn - Dream a little
4. Mika nakashima - love no cry
5. Mary elizabeth mcglynn - acceptence
6. Lindsay lohan - too young to die
7. Joanna pacitti - out from under
8. I know who killed me OST - the graveyard
9. Sweetbox - Sorry
10. Lindsay lohan - very last moment in time


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Champagne Supernova - Oasis
2. My Immortal - Evanessence
3. Madness - Muse
4. Satellite - Rise Against
5. Dance with the Devil - Breaking Benjamin
6. Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
7. Shipping up to Boston - Dropkick Murphy's
8. Carry on - FUN
9. Animal - Three Days Grace
10. Carry on Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

1. The White Lady Loves You More - Elliott Smith
2. Place to Be - Nick Drake
3. Dirty Dream Number Two - Belle and Sebastian
4. Laura - Bat For Lashes
5. Suzanne - Hope Sandoval & The Warm Inventions
6. Attend ou va t'en - France Gall
7. Ghost - Neutral Milk Hotel
8. In the Birdcage Part 1 - Lalleshwari
9. Blues Run the Game - Nick Drake
10. Wanted - The Cranberries


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

The Jeff Healey Band- All Along The Watchtower(cover)
Razor- I Disagree
Keiichi Okabe & Keigo Hoashi- Song Of The Ancients(Lost Androids Mixuxux)
Bones- Lonely Death
Jimi Hendrix- Mannish Boy
Gary Moore- Oh Pretty Woman
The Devil's Blood- The Heavens Cry Out For The Devil's Blood
Blue Oyster Cult- Joan Crawford
Triumph- Fight The Good Fight
Lee Aaron- Runnin' From The Fire


----------



## R3served (Sep 8, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar - Poetic Justice
Ja rule- I Cry
Ja rule- put it on me
Wiz khalifa- this plane
Ellie goulding- lights bassnectar remix
Biggie smalls- what's beef
Jay-z - encore
Nas- Cherry wine
T.I.- hello
Gucci mane- icy


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

1. Tycho - Past is Prologue
2. Sasha - Who Killed Sparky? (Exclusive Enfire Edit)
3. The American Dollar - Time
4. Prof. Logik & ManOfTheDown - Fat Beat
5. V.C. - 123
6. Boards of Canada - 1969
7. Nujabes - Peaceland
8. Illum Sphere - KO-OTZ
9. Melodiesinfonie - Fruhgottendienst
10. 14KT - The D Light in You


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. I'm a Slave for You - Britney Spears
2. March of the Skeletons - White Wizzard
3. Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin
4. Paper Planes - M.I.A
5. That's What You Get - Paramore
6. Round & Round - Ratt
7. Do It Again - Chemical Brothers 
8. High Hopes - Pink Floyd
9. Mammagamma Instr - Alan Parsons Project
10. Lay Down, Stay Down - Deep Purple


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

1. Madeon - Finale
2. Minnesota - Astral Projection
3. Savant - Robot People Monster (Original Mix)
4. Tab - House of Rising Song
5. Feint - Freefall
6. Flinch - World on Fire
7. 501 - Somewhere In Time
8. Cunninlynguists feat. Masta Ace - Seasons
9. Boy Crisis - Dressed To Digress (Nero Remix)
10. The Royal Concept - Goldrushed


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Ruby-Kaiser Chiefs
Maneater-Nelly Furtado
The House That Heaven Built-Japandroids
22-Lily Allen
I Got You-Leona Lewis
...baby one more time-Britney Spears
Changed The Way You Kissed Me-Example
Your Song-Elton John
Ashes To Ashes-Elton John
Sun Goes Down-David Jordan


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Placebo - Drag
2. Kate Voegele - Devil In Me
3. Hall And Oates - Rich Girl
4. Thom Yorke - The Eraser
5. Boston - Smokin' 
6. Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Refugee
7. Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Skeletons (Acoustic)
8. Sara Bareilles - Bottle It Up
9. Kings Of Leon - Revelry
10. The Horrors - Wild Eyed


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Jethro Tull- Rover
Liege Lord- Eye Of The Storm
Grand Funk Railroad- Please Me
Quiet Riot- Breathless
The Cure- Disintegration
Lykathea Aflame- Bringer Of Elvenefris Flame
Hammer- Prayer Of A Soldier
Vintersorg- Idetemplet
Icon- Rock 'N' Roll Maniac
Hallow's Eve- Lethal Tendencies


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

1. 36 Crazyfists - Mercy and Grace
2. Ensiferum - Symbols
3. Honour Is Dead - Perceptions
4. Atreyu - The Crimson
5. Machine Head - Now I Lay Thee Down
6. Disturbed - Asylum
7. Marilyn Manson - The Fight Song
8. Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue (Live)
9. Eminem - Mockingbird
10. Atreyu - Blow


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Blue Öyster Cult- Take Me Away
Revolting- Grizzly Aftermath
House Of Lords- Slip Of The Tongue
Fastway- Tired Of Your Love
Crematory- Never Forgotten Place
Signal Hill- Floruit
Mars Hollow- Midnight
W.A.S.P.- Chainsaw Charlie(Murders In The New Morgue)
Kekal- Empty Space
The Graviators- Back To The Sabbath


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Eagles of Death Metal - Wanna be in LA
2. Cage the Elephant - Shake me Down
3. Muse - Uprising
4. Shinedown - Second Chance
5. The Black Keys - Lonely Boy
6. Mumford & Sons - The Cave
7. Drowning Pool - Bodies
8. Nirvana - About a Girl
9. Smashing Pumpkins - 1979
10. The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Face Down


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Fleetwood Mac - Can't Go Back
2. The Cars - Just What I Needed
3. Placebo - Post Blue
4. Finger Eleven - Sense Of A Spark
5. Britney Spears - Toxic
6. Paramore - Miracle
7. Daughter - Landfill
8. Dead Confederate - The News Underneath
9. Band Of Skulls - Patterns
10. Elton John - Tiny Dancer


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Triumph- Woman In Love
Suicidal Tendencies- How Will I Laugh Tomorrow?
Mark Thomas- Comrades
The Doors- Soul Kitchen
Axel Rudi Pell- Sweet Lil' Suzie
Pantera- Proud To Be Loud
Celestial Aeon Project- Snowflakes
Shy- Emergency
America- A Horse With No Name
Algophobia- Dreams


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Modest Mouse - Dance Hall
2. Bachman-Turner Overdrive - Rock And Roll Nights
3. Dead Confederate - All The Angels
4. Two Door Cinema Club - Undercover Martyn
5. Band Of Skulls - Friends
6. Tool - Jimmy
7. Placebo - You Don't Care About Us
8. No Doubt - Spiderwebs
9. Radiohead - Karma Police
10. Kate Voegele - Who You Are Without Me


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Linkin Park - Waiting for the End
2. Awolnation - Sail
3. 3 Doors Down - It's not my Time
4. The Beatles - All you need is Love
5. Stone Sour - Through the Glass
6. Lupe Fiasco - Fighters 
7. Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine
8. Breaking Benjamin - Here We Are
9. The Dirty Heads - Lay me Down
10. RHCP - Annie Wants a Baby
11. The Who - Baba O'Riley
12. Flobots - Handlebars
13. Young the Giant - My Body
14. Toto - Africa
15. The Black Keys - Gold on the Ceiling

IDK why, but I love doing these xD


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm bored...

1. Mika- Rain
2. The All-American Rejects- Move Along
3. Spring Awakening Original Broadway Cast- The Word of your Body (reprise)
4. Jason Mraz ft. Colbie Caillat- Lucky
5. Burlesque soundtrack/Christina Aguilera- Express
6. Wham!- Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go
7. The Lonely Island- Jizz In My Pants
8. Burlesque soundtrack/Christina Aguilera- But I Am a Good Girl
9. Michael Jackson- Thriller
10. Michael Jackson- Billie Jean


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1. Katatonia - Departer
2. Necrophobic - Unholy Prophecies
3. Haggard - All'inizio E La Morte
4. Agalloch - The Misshapen Steed
5. Moonsorrow - Kivenkantaja
6. Boards of Canada - Everything You Do Is A Balloon
7. Katatonia - Forsaker
8. Summoning - A Distant Flame Before the Sun
9. Necrophobic - Before the Dawn
10. Agalloch - I Am the Wooden Doors


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Sabbath- Danger Zone(Chance On Love)
Vangelis- Blade Runner Blues
Toto- Straight For The Heart
Jethro Tull- Hunting Girl
Nocturnus- BC/AD
Iron Maiden- Afraid To Shoot Strangers
Carnivore- Male Supremacy
Leatherwolf- Hideaway
Master- Blinded Faith
Stoney Curtis Band- Headin' For The City


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

1. Franz Ferdinand - Live Alone
2. Will Young - Jealousy
3. Charlie McDonnell - Rhymezone.com
4. Snow Patrol - PPP
5. Lord of the Rings - The Bridge of Khazad Dum
6. Atomic Kitten - I'm OK (I'm embarrassed by this song coming up!)
7. The Lonely Island - Jack Sparrow
8. Marina and the Diamonds - Living Dead
9. Spice Girls - Goodbye (oh good lord)
10. The Killers - Midnight Show


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away
2. Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever
3. ABBA - S.O.S.
4. Arctic Monkeys - When The Sun Goes Down
5. Grace Potter And The Nocturnals - Paris (Ooh La La)
6. The Cars - Let's Go
7. Steve Miller Band - Wild Mountain Honey
8. Deftones - My Own Summer (Shove It)
9. Nine Inch Nails - Another Version Of The Truth
10. Deftones - Fireal


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Man in the Box - Alice in Chains
2. Piece of Your Action - Mötley Crüe
3. Milkshake - Kelis
4. Devil's Got a New Disguise - Aerosmith
5. Check Yo' Self - Ice Cube
6. Breaking the Silence - Queensryche
7. Deaf Forever - Motörhead
8. Rock the Casbah - The Clash
9. Wasted Years - Iron Maiden
10. Every Single Day - Dodgy

Why not adding 10 more;
11. Children of the Moon - Alan Parsons Project
12. Grease is the Word - Frankie Valli
13. Happy Together - Simple Plan
14. Sister Morphine - The Rolling Stones
15. Donya (ft. Shaggy) - Arash
16. Jamie's Got a Gun - Aerosmith
17. Another Brick in the Wall Pt. 2 - Pink Floyd
18. Thunderstruck - AC/DC
19. On the Prowl - The Gossip
20. Slednecks - Iced Earth


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Tank- Hot Lead Cold Steel
Emperor- Cosmic Keys To My Creations & Times
Sabbat- How Have The Mighty Fallen?
Blitzkrieg- Jealous Love
Orchid- Into The Sun
Matti Paalanen- Dreamtide
Bathory- Sadist
Steeler- Waiting For A Star
Mordicus- Eternia
Work Of Art- Lost Without Your Love


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin - Dear Agony
Evanescense - Immortal
The Who - Baba O'Riley
FUN - Carry On
System of a Down - BYOB
The Black Keys - Tighten Up
Linkin Park - Burn it Down
Seawolf - Leaves in the River
Collective Soul - Shine
Fuel - Falls on Me
Three Days Grace - Riot
Awolnation - Sail
The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1. Agalloch - The Wolves of Timberline
2. Dissection - A Land Forlorn
3. Agalloch - In the Shadow of Our Pale Companion
4. Dissection - Soulreaper (Is this going to be a theme in this list?...)
5. Biosphere - Times When I Know You'll Be Sad (I guess not)
6. Pyramaze - A Beautiful Death
7. Stratovarius - Infinity
8. Biosphere - Hyperborea
9. Woods of Ypres - I Was Buried in Mount Pleasant Cemetery 
10. Agalloch - Not Unlike the Waves


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2012)

The very first song WOULD have to be the most embarrassing lol! Actually, this whole list is embarrassing, my musical taste is all over the board :l

1. Blood on the Dance Floor- Sexting
2. Rage Against the Machine- Bulls on Parade
3. Beastie Boys- Make Some Noise
4. Blackmill- Evil Beauty
5. All Time Low- This Is How We Do
6. Blink-182- I Miss You
7. BrokeNCYDE- Schizophrenia
8. Tomba- Raindrops
9. Call It Karma- Go Ahead, Throw a Tantrum
10. Tenacious D- The Metal


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Journey - Who's Crying Now
2. Keane - Somewhere Only We Know
3. Incubus - Adolescents
4. Incubus - The Warmth
5. Kate Voegele - 99 Times
6. Audioslave - Getaway Car
7. No Doubt - The Climb
8. Placebo - Pierrot The Clown
9. Deftones - MX
10. The Shins - Sleeping Lessons


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

1. Soundgarden- Mind Riot
2. Therion- Darkness Eve
3. Star One- The Two Gates(live)
4. Davy Jones- I Can Make You Happy
5. Astral Doors- Lost Crucifix
6. Nox Arcana- The Raven
7. Spellblast- Legend Of The Ice Wolf
8. Charles Manson- Garbage Dump
9. Pegazus- Cry Out
10. Lost Horizon- Again The Fire Will Burn


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Eclipse- Falling Down
Johnny Van Zant- Can't Live Without Your Love
Ronnie Montrose- Windshear
Skyclad- Thinking Allowed
Pat Travers- Born Under A Bad Sign
Edge Of Sanity- Blood Of My Enemies
Molly Hatchet- It's All Over Now
Eclipse- Ain't Dead Yet
E.S. Posthumus- Vishnu
Tank- W.M.L.A.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Thunder - The Prodigy
2. The Sun Always Shines on TV - A-Ha
3. Cosy Prison - A-Ha
4. Divebomb (Crystal Castles Remix) - The Whip
5. Galvanize - The Chemical Brothers
6. The Robots - Kraftwerk
7. Cry Baby - Janis Joplin
8. Space Truckin' - Deep Purple
9. Balaclava - Arctic Monkeys
10. Break the Line - Guano Apes


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Gary Moore- Walking Thru The Park
Bad Company- Rock 'N Roll Fantasy
Lee Aaron- Line Of Fire
Triumph- I Live For The Weekend
Kerry Livgren- Exiles
Dio- Better In The Dark
Panic- 911
Eric Gales- Draggin' Me Down
Living Colour- Cult Of Personality
Bad Company- Gone, Gone, Gone


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. I Belong to You - Muse
2. Fools - Van Halen
3. Give a Little More - Maroon 5 
4. Could You be Loved - Bob Marley 
5. Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd
6. Coming Home - Iron Maiden
7. Black Betty - Ram Jam
8. Mirror Mirror - Don Dokken
9. Rio - Duran Duran
10. Rat Rat Blue - Deep Purple


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Robin Trower- Too Rolling Stoned
Kamelot- Silence Of The Darkness
Dokken- Alone Again
Gary Moore- Down The Line
MC5- Poison
David Arkenstone- Ride Into Midnight
Judas Priest- Island Of Domination
Atrophy- Matter Of Attitude
Michael Angelo Batio- Burn(Deep Purple cover)
Lee Aaron- Danger Zone


----------



## Niregonian (Dec 10, 2012)

1. Kashmir - Led Zeppelin
2. Life is Simple in the Moonlight - The Strokes
3. Inertia Creeps - Massive Attack
4. Don't Leave Me Now - Pink Floyd
5. Wrathchild - Iron Maiden
6. Kissing the Lipless - The Shins
7. Well Thought Out Twinkles - Silversun Pickups
8. Lithium - Nirvana
9. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
10. By Starlight - The Smashing Pumpkins

What an odd combination! xD


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd
2. Let Down - Radiohead
3. Just What I Needed - The Cars
4. Mas Que Nada (ft. Black Eyed Peas) - Sergio Mendes
5. Evidence - Faith No More
6. Eruption - Van Halen
7. Sweet About Me - Gabriella Cilmi
8. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
9. Smack My B*tch Up - The Prodigy
10. Bulls on Parade - RATM


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Blank & Jones - Secrets & Lies
Kimbra - Call Me
Julian R - J87
Blue Foundation - Hollywood
Blue Stone - Set Adrift
Rosi Golan - Everything is brilliant
Widowspeak - Hard Times
Lisa Hannigan - Passenger
Natalie Walker - Too late
Rebekka Karijord - Morning Light Forgives the Night (feat. Ane Brun)


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

1. Outlander - The Vamp
2. DJ Shadow - What Have I Done
3. Chromeo - You're So Gangster
4. Boards of Canada - The Devil is in the Details
5. Rush - New World Man
6. Mndsgn - gniteagain
7. Apparat - Granular *******
8. Fugative - Supafly (Tek-One Remix)
9. Daedelus - I Took Two
10. Cosmic Gate - Hardcore


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Saga- The Flyer
Tangerine Dream- Firetongues
How Like A Winter- A Flower That Sears In Silence
Poets Of The Fall- Locking Up The Sun
Fastway- Girl
Dio- Rock 'N' Roll Children
Virgin Steele- On The Wings Of The Night
Motörhead- Death Or Glory
The American Dollar- A Few Words
Blackfoot- Flyin' High


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Bring it on Home - Led Zeppelin
2. Skin O' My Teeth - Megadeth 
3. King for a Day - Faith No More
4. Ashes in Your Mouth - Megadeth
5. Foreclosure of a Dream - Megadeth
6. Uprising - Muse
7. Choo Choo - Arctic Monkeys 
8. Date with the Night - Yeah Yeah Yeahs
9. Donya (ft. Shaggy) - Arash
10. Shoot the Runner - Kasabian


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. The Cars - Dangerous Type
2. Led Zeppelin - Nobody's Fault But Mine
3. Kate Voegele - Forever And Almost Always
4. The Fray - Heaven Forbid
5. Alanis Morissette - Forgiven
6. Third Eye Blind - Burning Man
7. Elton John - Someone Saved My Life Tonight
8. Queen - Somebody To Love
9. Placebo - Because I Want You
10. The Naked And Famous - Young Blood


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

1. Sanbach - Go-Zen
2. Promises - The Dirty Youth 
3. Regurgitated Guts - Death
4. De-evolution Ad Nauseum - Napalm Death
5. Victims Of The Cat - Birdflesh
6. Blank And White - Marilyn Manson
7. Negative Creep - Nirvana
8. Buried Dreams - Carcass
9. The Wolfpack - Satyricon
10. Grind - Alice In Chains


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Heart - Alone
2. Incubus - Pendulous Threads
3. The Veronicas - This Love
4. Journey - I'll Be Alright Without You
5. Queen - Seven Seas Of Rhye
6. Finger Eleven - Talking To The Walls
7. Missy Higgins - 100 Round The Bends
8. Britney Spears - Circus
9. Journey - Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin' 
10. No Doubt - Suspension Without Suspense
11. Radiohead - All I Need
12. Kings Of Leon - My Party
13. Arctic Monkeys - From The Ritz To The Rubble
14. Red Hot Chili Peppers - My Lovely Man
15. The Bravery - Fearless
16. The Band Perry - Double Heart
17. Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker
18. Placebo - Infra-red
19. Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong
20. Kate Voegele - Playing With My Heart (Acoustic)
21. Deftones - Rosemary

This is fun. xD


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

1. Pennywise - F**k Authority 
2. Bad Religion - I Want to Conquer the World 
3. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Tell Me Baby 
4. NOFX - Franco UnAmerican
5. Rise Against - Tip the Scales 
6. Rage Against the Machine - Fistful of Steel 
7. Bad Religion - The Day That the Earth Stalled 
8. Audioslave - Your Time has Come 
9. Bad Religion - Materialist
10. Rise Against - Audience of One


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. No Doubt - Different People
2. ABBA - One Of Us
3. Theory Of A Deadman - Not Meant To Be
4. Theory Of A Deadman - Sacrifice
5. Elton John - Candle In The Wind
6. Leona Lewis - Don't Let Me Down
7. Nine Inch Nails - The Line Begins To Blur
8. Queen - Under Pressure
9. Nelly Furtado - Maneater
10. Kings Of Leon - The Runner


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

1. "Breath" by Breaking Benjamin
2. "Ruby Soho" by Rancid
3. "Blood" by Priestess
4. "All We Are" by OneRepublic
5. "Bab's Uvula Who?" by Green Day
6. "Getaway Car" by Audioslave
7. "Longview" by Green Day
8. "Call Me When You're Sober" by Evanescence
9. "Fire" by Augustana
10. "Irreplaceable" by Beyoncé


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Pretender - Miike Snow 
This Too Shall Pass - OK Go 
Run - Vampire Weekend 
Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz 
Lotus - Dir En Grey 
Sailing to Nowhere - Broken Bells
Hunter - Bjork 
Catch Hell Blues - The White Stripes 
Little Lion Man - Tonight Alive 
Must Be the Moon - !!!

That was all over the place. Japanese metal, FTW!


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

1. Linkin Park - Numb
2. Sabaton - The Carolean's Prayer
3. Airbourne - Fat City
4. Avenged Sevenfold - Forgotten Faces
5. Avenged Sevenfold - Save Me
6. Chimaira - The Age Of Hell
7. Soilwork - Stalemate
8. Disturbed - Deceiver
9. Metallica - Ride The Lightning
10. Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Bad Company - Electric Land
2. The Cars - You Might Think
3. Bad Company - Live For The Music
4. Placebo - Plasticine 
5. Elton John - Your Song
6. Nine Inch Nails - Right Where It Belongs
7. Kings Of Leon - Revelry
8. The Cars - Drive
9. Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Into The Great Wide Open
10. Deftones - KimDracula


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. She Wants Revenge - It's Just Begun
2. Radiohead - Morning Bell/Amnesiac
3. No Doubt - It's My Life
4. She Wants Revenge - Written In Blood
5. Young The Giant - My Body
6. Incubus - Out From Under
7. Placebo - Without You I'm Nothing
8. Deftones - Gauze
9. Band Of Skulls - Fires
10. The Bravery - Split Me Wide Open


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Placebo - The Bitter End
2. Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Live)
3. The Sundays - White Horses
4. Deftones - Cherry Waves
5. The Bravery - Slow Poison
6. Dead Confederate - Father Figure
7. Kate Voegele - We The Dreamers (Demo)
8. ABBA - I Have A Dream
9. No Doubt - Tragic Kingdom
10. Led Zeppelin - Rock And Roll


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

1. I know who killed me ost -Dad dies
2. Mandy Moore - Cry
3. Mika Nakashima - Kumo no ito
4. Mika Nakashima - Sakura hanagasumi
5. Judy Garland - Go Home Joe
6. Love -Kataomoi
7. Daughtry - Over You
8. Marc Anthony &Tina Arena - I want to spend my lifetime loving you
9. Lindsay Lohan - if its alright
10. Koda Kumi - Moon Crying

:b


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

1. Beirut - Brandenburg
2. Queen - The Show Must Go On
3. Van Canto - Magic Taborea
4. AFI - We've Got The Knife
5. AFI - A Winter's Tale
6. Flogging Molly - The Rare Ould Times
7. Dub Inc. - Day After Day
8. Shinedown - Trade Yourself In
9. Fair To Midland - Tall Tales Taste Like Sour Grapes
10. Celldweller - Stay With Me (Unlikely)

:um Surprisingly nothing I find embarrassing came up, I'm sure it will next time. lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Radiohead - Jigsaw Falling Into Place
2. Stone Temple Pilots - Vasoline
3. Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Runaway
4. Heart - These Dreams
5. Tool - Lateralus
6. Leona Lewis - Take A Bow
7. The Shins - A Comet Appears
8. Hall And Oates - She's Gone
9. The Grass Roots - Let's Live For Today
10. Starship - Find Your Way Back


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Nine Inch Nails - Please
2. Placebo - Centrefolds
3. Dead Confederate - Mob Scene
4. Coldplay - The Scientist
5. Deftones - Engine Number 9
6. Fugazi - Shut The Door
7. Blink-182- I Miss You
8. Incubus - Tomorrow's Food
9. Leona Lewis - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face
10. Kings Of Leon - Arizona


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I can now finally partake in this thread. :yay

Anyway:
1. Billy Joel - Piano Man
2. The Beatles - Ticket to Ride
3. Simeon ten Holt - Canto Ostinato track 10 (I'm too tired to explain)
4. Simeon ten Holt - Canto Ostinato track 4
5. The Beatles - When I'm Sixty-Four
6. Billy Joel - New York State of Mind
7. Dire Straits - Skateaway
8. Drs. P - Het Land is Moe (This, I couldn't even explain, even if I weren't tired)
9. Simeon Ten Holt - Canto Ostinato track 6
10. The Beatles - I Want to Hold Your Hand

It appears to have pretty strong preferences... :? Please don't think there are only four albums on my iPhone. It's just very self-opinionated.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^ :yay

1. I Want to Hold Your Hands - The Beatles
2. Break on Through (To the Other Side) - The Doors
3. Master and Servant - Depeche Mode
4. Fever - Aerosmith
5. El Condor Pasa (If I Could) - Simon & Garfunkel
6. Pretty Visitors - Arctic Monkeys
7. America's Suitehearts - Fall Out Boy
8. Paranoid - Black Sabbath 
9. March of the Skeletons - White Wizzard
10. Indians - Anthrax


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Elton John - Crocodile Rock
2. Dead Confederate - Run From The Gun
3. Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven
4. Fleetwood Mac - You Make Loving Fun
5. Heart - Crazy On You
6. Phil Collins - One More Night
7. James Taylor - Something In The Way She Moves
8. Bon Iver - Holocene
9. Nine Inch Nails - You Know What You Are?
10. Phil Collins - True Colors


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

1. Quasi Putrefaction - Chthonic
2. Michael Falls In Love - Steel Panther
3. Decaying Cranial Mass - Disfigurement Of Flesh
4. Swallow - Swallow The Sun
5. Menses Businessman - Spasm
6. Slide You The Horn - My Ruin
7. Dead Girl Superstar - Rob Zombie
8. Papagenu - Tenacious D
9. Klingen - Nachtmahr
10. Fistfest - Southern Drinkstruction


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Fugazi - Returning The Screw
2. Leona Lewis - Better In Time
3. No Doubt - Underneath It All
4. Heart - Heartless
5. Mogwai - Danphe And The Brain
5. Mogwai - Batcat
6. Everclear - Wonderful
7. She Wants Revenge - First, Love
8. Low - Cut
9. The Band Perry - If I Die Young
10. Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

1. White Trash - Marilyn Manson
2. Darkness Incarnate - Cradle Of Filth
3. My Beautiful Flower - My Ruin
4. Dance Of The Headless Corpse - Zombie Girl
5. The Congregation - Alice Cooper
6. Carnal Forge - Carcass
7. Scavenging Human Skin - Gutfed
8. Spermatic Hyperphagia - Grunt
9. Orgasmic Flesh Feed - Lividity
10. Jato Unit - Jeff Loomis


----------



## SurfinDead (Jan 29, 2013)

1. The Cure - Lost (_Well, this started off depressing._)
2. The Vaccines - A Lack of Understanding
3. The Distillers - Coral Fang
4. John Murphy - In The House - In A Heartbeat
5. Skip James - Devil Got My Woman
6. Two Door Cinema Club - Something Good Can Work
7. Mogwai - The Sun Smells Too Loud
8. Portishead - We Carry On
9. The Vaccines - I Wish I Was A Girl
10. Balzac - Deep Blue


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Termination Shock - Microwaves
Pooh's Song - Tortoise w/the Ex
Virtuous Girl - The 39 Clocks
Dracula - Philip Glass
The Smaller Ball Game - Athletic Automation
Untitled 5 - Anoice
Nightlife - Erase Errata
We Crossed the Ocean to See the Snowing Sun - Bellini
Doomsday - June of 44
Human Type 2 - Arab on Radar


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Agalloch- The Misshapen Steed
Steeler- Ice Cold
David Arkenstone- Ride Into Midnight
Tokyo Blade- Lightning Strikes (Straight Through the Heart)
Naglfar- The Evil That Men Do(Iron Maiden cover)
Bad Company- Honey Child
Atheist- Unquestionable Presence
Black Sabbath- The Mob Rules
God Is An Astronaut- Forever Lost
Black Sabbath- All Moving Parts(Stand Still)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (Live)
2. Marie Digby - Unfold
3. Fugazi - Rend It
4. No Doubt - Dark Blue
5. Eagles - Already Gone
6. Creedence Clearwater Revival - Down On The Corner
7. ABBA - Lay All Your Love On Me
8. Fugazi - Instrument
9. The Carpenters - For All We Know
10. Arctic Monkeys - When The Sun Goes Down


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

1. Ratos De Porão - Testemunhas Do Apocalipse
2. Pink Floyd - Goodbye Blue Sky
3. Slayer - Hell Awaits
4. Ludovico Einaudi - Resta Con Me
5. Ramesses - Baptism Of The Walking Dead
6. Morbid Angel - Hymnos Rituales De Guerra
7. Man is the ******* - Me and Hitler
8. Portal - Moil
9. The Rolling Stones - Drift Away
10. Beirut - Elephant Gun​


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Don't Do Me Like That
2. Air - Playground Love
3. Dead Confederate - Goner
4. Miranda Lambert - Kerosene
5. Tool - Reflection
6. Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - I Need To Know
7. The Horrors - Changing The Rain
8. Fugazi - Long Distance Runner
9. Band Of Skulls - Dull Gold Heart
10. Nine Inch Nails - The Great Below

I post on this thread too much. xD


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 1, 2013)

1. Goldfrapp - Horse Tears
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away
3. Audioslave - Jewel Of The Summertime
4. Metallica - Master Of Puppets
5. REM - The Apologist
6. Muse - Butterflies And Hurricanes
7. Soundgarden - Blow Up The Outside World
8. Sepultura - Sarcastic Existence
9. Lissie - Catching A Tiger
10. Ash - Girl From Mars


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Yo-Yo Ma - Summer in the High Grassland
2. Zemlinsky Quartet - Andante Poco (Richter)
3. The Beatles - From Me to You
4. Chopin - Piano Concerto 2 in F Minor: 2. Larghetto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto in A Minor: 1. Allegro Affetuoso
6. Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond Part 2
7. Mozart - Requiem: III. Dies Irae
8. Billy Joel - You're Only Human (Second Wind)
9. Simeon ten Holt - Canto Ostinato track 12 (my iPhone really can't get enough of this :lol)
10. The Beatles - Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> 1. Yo-Yo Ma - Summer in the High Grassland
> 2. Zemlinsky Quartet - Andante Poco (Richter)
> 3. The Beatles - From Me to You
> 4. Chopin - Piano Concerto 2 in F Minor: 2. Larghetto
> ...


:yes


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

1. The Werewolf Of Westeria - John 5 
2. Mechanic God Creation - Arch Enemy
3. Liar - Merlin
4. Greed Killing - Napalm Death
5. Spiel Mit Mir - Rammstein 
6. The Flaming Deceased - Carnal Diafragma
7. Perfect Skin - The 69 Eyes
8. Trash - KoRn
9. Enter The Phoenix - Machine Head 
10. Tomurai: May Our Father Die - Gallhammer


----------



## Zenders (Jan 4, 2013)

1. Motorama- Ghost
2. The Velvet Underground- I'll Be your Mirror
3. El Ten Eleven-Central Nervous Piston
4. The Decemberists- The Crane Wife 3
5. John Lee Hooker- Helpless Blues
6. Shout Out Louds- Go Sadness
7. Peter Bjorn and John- Young Folks
8. Defiance, Ohio- Oh Susquehanna
9. Dead Kennedy's- We've got bigger Problems Now
10. Hudson Mohawke- Cbat


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Where We Belong - Passion Pit 
I'll Take Care of U - Gil Scott-Heron & Jamie xx
Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root 
Tell Your Heart Heads Up - Mutemath 
So Says I - The Shins 
Little Talks - Of Monsters And Men 
Roll Forever - White Arrows 
Arrows - The Lonely Forest 
Possibility - Lykke Li 
Carry On - fun.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. I Will Remember - Queensryche
2. Loving the Alien (Live) - David Bowie 
3. Hey You - Pink Floyd
4. Fragile Tension - Depeche Mode
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles
6. Diamonds and Rust (Live) - Judas Priest
7. Born to be a Dancer - Kaiser Chiefs
8. Bonamana - Super Junior lol)
9. Devil's Got a New Disguise - Aerosmith
10. Holy Diver - Dio


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

1. Elvenking - The Wanderer
2. Vinnie Paz - Ain't Sh** Changed
3. The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love
4. Ours - Medication
5. Timber Timbre - We'll Find Out
6. A Perfect Circle - Thomas
7. IAMX - Think Of England
8. The Stone Roses - Fool's Gold
9. Jedi Mind Tricks - Outlive The War
10. Jay-Jay Johanson - Far Away


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Summertime - Janis Joplin
2. Fantasy Bar - Juliette Lewis
3. You Keep Me Hanging On - Kim Wilde
4. Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love - Van Halen
5. Part-time Lover - Stevie Wonder
6. Resistance - Queensryche
7. Suicide by Star - God is an Astronaut
8. Bounce - Dynamite MC
9. (Love is Like a) Heat Wave - The Who
10. Symphony No. 9 Pt. 2 - Ludwig Van Beethoven


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Third Eye Blind - Graduate
2. Stevie Nicks - Edge Of Seventeen
3. Nine Inch Nails - God Given
4. Fugazi - Epic Problem
5. Deftones - Dai The Flu
6. Eagles - Victim Of Love
7. Audioslave - I Am The Highway
8. Nelly Furtado - Wait For You
9. Stone Temple Pilots - Piece Of Pie
10. Missy Higgins - Where I Stood


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

1. Paint The Town Red - F**k I'm Dead
2. Devil Reveals - Cripper
3. Over Now - Alice In Chains
4. Knock 'Em Dead Kid - Motley Crue
5. Decapitated Saints - Vader
6. I Am A Revenant - The Distillers 
7. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana
8. Goatrider - Birdflesh
9. The Twisted Nails Of Faith - Cradle Of Filth
10. Sickening Photosynthesis - Cannabis Corpse


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

1. Jem - 24
2. K&G feat HANNAH - mata deatta nara
3. Taylor Swift - Forever and always (piano)
4. Bullet for my valentine - betrayel
5. Mika Nakashima - hi no tori
6. Lafee - verboten
7. The red jumpsuit apparatus - face down
8. Love psychedelico - beautiful days
9. Lafee - weg von dir(piano)
10. Linkin park - lost in the echo

No idea y i have a green arrow button thing in my post :S


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Fugazi - Latest Disgrace
2. ABBA - I Have A Dream
3. Audioslave - Like A Stone
4. Nine Inch Nails - Underneath It All
5. Deftones - The Chauffeur
6. Radiohead - No Surprises
7. Led Zeppelin - Rock And Roll
8. Radical Face - Ghost Towns
9. Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Done All Wrong
10. The Horrors - I Can See Through You


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

1. "Never Been Any Reason" by Head East
2. "Liar Liar (Burn in Hell)" by The Used
3. "Better Off Alone" by The Black Angels
4. "Forever Fades Away" by Tiger Army
5. "I Slept with Someone in Fall Out Boy and All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me" by Fall Out Boy
6. "Hot Night Crash" by Sahara Hotnights
7. "Down" by 311
8. "I Need You" by The Beatles
9. "The Dam at Otter Creek" by Live
10. "Miracle Drug" by A.C. Newman


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

1. Rise Against: Wait For Me
2. Ed Sheeran: The A Team
3. James Blunt: 1973
4. Shontelle: Impossible
5. Michelle Branch: Everywhere To Me
6. The Script: Breakeven
7. When Will My Life Begin: Tangled
8. Fleetwood Mac: Go Your Own Way
9. James Blunt: You're Beautiful
10. Placebo- Running Up That Hill


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. No Doubt - Underneath It All
2. Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere
3. Phil Collins - Long, Long Way To Go
4. Theory Of A Deadman - By The Way
5. Incubus - Switchblade
6. Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put A Spell On You
7. Tool - The Patient
8. No Doubt - Sunday Morning
9. Kings Of Leon - On Call
10. The Grass Roots - Bella Linda


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't have an ipod but i'll shuffle 10 tracks on my Spotify 
1. DJ Khaled Ft. Chris Brown, Keyshia Cole, Ne-Yo - Legendary.
2. Ratatat - Wildcat.
3. Alexxi - Systemic Contradiction.
4. Tech N9ne - Klusterfuk.
5. Lord Est - ReggaeRekka.
6. Drake - Headlines.
7. Vinnie Paz - Cheesesteaks.
8. Monsta - Where did i go Dillon Francis & Kill Paris Remix.
9. Wretch 32 ft. Example - Unorthodox BAR9 Remix.
10. Warren G, Nate Dogg - Regulate.


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

This is going to be embarrassing because I don't have exciting music taste.
1.) Catalyst - Anna Nalick
2.) Girls - Marina & The Diamonds
3.) New Strings - Miranda Lambert
4.) What I've Done - Linkin Park
5.) Mr.Jones - Counting Crows
6.) Little Things - One Direction
7.) Beige - Pistol Annies
8.) Wreck of the Day - Anna Nalick
9.) I Would - One Direction
10.) Behind Enemy Lines - Demi Lovato


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

1. Succubus - Five Finger Death Punch
2. Taste Of My Scythe - Children Of Bodom 
3. Mummified In Barbed Wire - Cannibal Corpse
4. Ghost Of Perdition - Opeth
5. Termination Bliss - Deathstars 
6. F**king Hostile - Pantera
7. Iwrestledabearonce - Button It Up
8. All Nightmare Long - Metallica
9. Embalmed In Gore - Necrovile
10. No One Knows - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I've done this before, but whatever. :b
1. Blues - Bert Jansch
2. Chanson pour que tu m'aimes un peu - France Gall
3. All Tomorrow's Parties - The Velvet Underground
4. Blossom - Nick Drake
5. The Model - Belle and Sebastian
6. Berimbau - Astrud Gilberto
7. Submarine - Still Corners
8. Coldest Night of the Year - Vashti Bunyan 
9. Douloureux dedans - Benjamin Biolay
10. If You Want to Sing Out, Sing Out - Cat Stevens


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

get ready to observe that my ipod contains songs by very few different artists....

1. Superman - R.E.M.
2. Talk About the Passion - R.E.M.
3. Run - Collective Soul
4. Dream We Knew - 009 Sound System
5. Warrior - Disturbed
6. Shine - Collective Soul
7. Gel - Collective Soul
8. Down with the Sickness - Disturbed
9. Oh Love - Green Day
10. West of the Fields - R.E.M.

well, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


> get ready to observe that my ipod contains songs by very few different artists....
> 
> 1. Superman - R.E.M.
> 2. Talk About the Passion - R.E.M.
> ...


Oh, hey, someone else here likes Collective Soul. Cool. ^^ Love them.

1. "Stare at the Sun" by Thrice
2. "Woman" by Wolfmother
3. "Cheated Hearts" by Yeah Yeah Yeahs
4. "Heart-Shaped Box" by Nirvana
5. "Cumbersome" by Seven Mary Three
6. "Animal" by Pearl Jam
7. "Brain Stew" by Green Day
8. "If I Ain't Got You" by Alicia Keys
9. "You're Crashing, But You're No Wave" by Fall Out Boy
10. "Tick Tick Boom" by The Hives


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

1. Genuine Imitation Life -Jake Holmes
2. Where Is My Mind -Pixies
3. The Way You Look Tonight -Frank Sinatra
4. Walcott -Vampire Weekend
5. Am I Ever Gonna See Your Face Again -The Angels
6. Shopping Street -Ren & Stimpy Soundtrack (don't remember why I downloaded it)
7. Comfort Eagle -CAKE
8. Don't Think Twice, It's Alright -Joan Baez
9. Don't STand So Close To Me -The Police
10. La Fete Triste -Trisomie 21


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> I've done this before, but whatever. :b
> 1. Blues - Bert Jansch
> 2. Chanson pour que tu m'aimes un peu - France Gall
> 3. All Tomorrow's Parties - The Velvet Underground
> ...


Hi. Want to be best friends forever and ever?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

niacin said:


> Hi. Want to be best friends forever and ever?


Hey, sure.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> Hey, sure.


Yay! I was serious btw


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

niacin said:


> Yay! I was serious btw


Sounds good to me! (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> Sounds good to me! (◡‿◡✿)


Woohoo! Does this make us sister wives? (Nick Drake)


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

1. Flyleaf - Perfect
2. Clann Zú - You'll Have To Swim
3. Gutter Demons - Run Away Loco
4. The Cure - Push
5. Dallas Green - Casey's Song
6. Speedblow - Last Of The Fools
7. Chevelle - Panic Prone
8. Eddie & The Hot Rods - Teenage Depression
9. Jedi Mind Tricks - Uncommon Valor: A Vietnam Story
10. MUCC - Libra


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Backstreet Boys - Masquerade
2. Skillet - Comatose
3. 'NSYNC - I Want You Back
4. The Fray - Absolute
5. Backstreet Boys - Hey Mr. DJ (Keep Playin' This Song)
6. Cash Cash - I Like It Loud (Extended Remix)
7. Backstreet Boys - The Answer to Our Life
8. Skillet - Comatose 
9. NKOTBSB - Don't Turn Out the Lights
10. Backstreet Boys - The Answer to Our Life

(Lol damn repeats...I guess you can tell who I have the most on my ipod LOL)


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

W.A.S.P.- The Titanic Overture
Bad Company- Too Bad
Secret Garden- Papillion
Edge Of Sanity- Forever Together Forever
Dissection- Where Dead Angels Lie
Steeler- Messing Around
Nocturnus- Subterranean Infiltrator
Jaguar- Ain't No Fantasy
Keel- Arm And A Leg
Brad Fiedel- Come To Me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Kings Of Leon - Crawl
2. Cage The Elephant - In One Ear
3. Alanis Morissette - Head Over Feet
4. Dead Confederate - Run From The Gun
5. The Bravery - Hate****
6. Ace Of Base - Beautiful Life
7. Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance
8. Taking Back Sunday - A Decade Under The Influence
9. Placebo - Meds
10. Stone Temple Pilots - Sin


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Menos Yo - Sekta Core!
2. We Came to Conquer - La Pobreska
3. Enfadada - La Plebe
4. Madre Querida - La Pobreska
5. Domingo 7 - La Resistencia
6. Campesino - La Plebe
7. Mi Tierra - La Plebe 
8. Get Them Immigrated - Manic Hispanic
9. Resiste Lo Todo - La Pobreska
10. Welcome to Lost Angeles - South Central Skankers


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

1. Mina Områden - Kartellen, Sebbe Staxx, Dani M
2. City 2 City - Zomboy, Belle Humble
3. Don't You Worry Child - Swedish House Mafia
4. Don't Cry - Guns N' Roses
5. No Love - Eminem. Lil Wayne
6. The Message - Nas
7. ill Manors - Plan B
8. Show Me A Sign(Popeska Remix) - Modestep
9. Talent Goes By - Tristam
10. Feed Me My Throat(Jomekka Remix) - Gunpowder Secrets


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Dear mr fantasy - Traffic
#41 - DMB 
Skin is, my - a bird
Only girl - Rihanna
Brothers on a hotel bed - death cab for cutie
Helena beat - foster the people
Talking to the moon - Bruno mars
Californication - rhcp
Warrant - foster the people
Walk on - u2


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

1. Abney Park - Holy War
2. La Coka Nostra - Broken Pieces
3. The Offspring - Totalimmortal
4. Poets Of The Fall - Don't Mess With Me
5. Eluveitie - Calling The Rain
6. A Perfect Circle - Peace Love and Understanding
7. State Radio - People to People
8. Sick Puppies - Howard's Tale
9. Orgy - Blue Monday
10. A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras (Feel My Ice Dub Mix)


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

1. Detroit - Gorillaz
2. Brenda's Got a Baby - 2Pac
3. This Is Not the End (Moon Version) - The Bravery
4. Split Me Wide Open (Moon Version) - The Bravery
5. Honey Honey - Feist
6. Biko - Bloc Party
7. Long Way Down - The Goo Goo Dolls
8. Out of Line - The Bravery
9. Alone - Pearl Jam
10. Evil Deeds - Eminem

Alright, I have something to say. I am in SHOCK that I have three songs by The Bravery. I have over 15,000 songs and over 500 artists. I don't even like The Bravery that much. What are the odds that they show up three times! I like this thread so much I'm gonna give you another 10 songs.


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

1. I Shall Believe - Sheryl Crow
2. Sleep Together - Garbage
3. Chocolate Charms (Requiem for a Dream Soundtrack) - Clint Mansell
4. Creation - Stereo MC's
5. My Wave - Soundgarden
6. Ghosts "n" Stuff (Nero Remix) - Deadmau5
7. Hidden Track - Eels...Yes, that's the real name of the track.
8. All Arise! - The Decemberists
9. Dust to Dust - Chromatics
10. Angela - Missy Higgins

I have OCD when it comes to adding music to my iPod. I can never add just one song from an album. I need the WHOLE album. So, when I put it on shuffle a lot of songs pop up that nobody has heard of lol.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Toto- It's A Feeling
Night Ranger- Eddie's Coming Out Tonight
The Misfits- London Dungeon
Black Sabbath- Wicked World
White Sister- April
Lights Out Asia- Psiu! Puxa!
Triumph- Tear The Roof Off
Liege Lord- Rapture
Deceased- Beyond Science
Thomas Newman- Coffey On The Mile(Green Mile film score)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Telepathy - Miles Kane
2. Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz
3. Addicted to Drugs - Kaiser Chiefs
4. Speak - Queensrÿche
5. Dream Warriors - Dokken
6. Block Rockin' Beats - The Chemical Brothers
7. End of Line (Tron Legacy Soundtrack) - Daft Punk
8. Misty Mountain Hop - Led Zeppelin
9. The Bird Has Flown - Deep Purple
10. Trojan Horse - Bloc Party


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

1. Uprising - Muse
2. Meet Me On The Equinox - Death Cab For Cutie
3. Kiss With A Fist - Florence And The Machine
4. 15 Step - Radiohead
5. Losing Touch - The Killers
6. Crawl - Kings Of Leon
7. Death And All His Friends - Coldplay
8. Ready To Start - Arcade Fire
9. United States Of Eurasia/Collateral Damage - Muse
10. No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix- Mannish Boy
The Jeff Healey Band- See The Light
House Of Lords- Pleasure Palace
.38 Special- Rough-Housin'
America- Tin Man
Scorpions- Catch Your Train
Paul Rodgers- Drifters
Montrose- Twenty Flight Rock
W.A.S.P.- Arena Of Pleasure
Nocturnus- Arctic Crypt


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

citizen_erased said:


> 1. Uprising - Muse
> 2. Meet Me On The Equinox - Death Cab For Cutie
> 3. Kiss With A Fist - Florence And The Machine
> 4. 15 Step - Radiohead
> ...


Wow, I think we pretty much have similar music taste. I have half of the songs on that list on my iPod. xD


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

High Tension- Hard Lies
Morbid Angel- Lord of All Fevers & Plague
Toto- Africa
Strangeways- Only A Fool
Robin Trower- Chase The Bone
George Thorogood & The Destroyers- You Got To Lose
MC5- The American Ruse
Sabbat- A Cautionary Tale
Dramarama- Anything, Anything
Jethro Tull- Rover


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

1. Usher - Can You Help Me
2. Ed Sheeran - This
3. Beyonce - That's Why You're Beautiful
4. Alicia Keys ft John Mayer - Lesson Learned 
5. Daley - Let It Go
6. Florence + The Machine - Shake It Out
7. Jessie J - Rainbow
8. The Lion King - Hakuna Matata 
9. Mariah Carey ft Westlife - Against All Odds
10. The Lion King 2 - Love Will Find A Way

Yes, I Love The Lion King lool


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

1.Cloud 9 - Jazzmin
2.Aquasky - Kauna
3.Source Direct - The Cult
4.Ray Keith - 786 Lockdown
5.DJ Krust - Jazz Note II
6.Decoder - Dropzone
7.Roni Size - Silent Partner
8.Photek - KJZ
9.DJ Die - Play It For Me
10.Ed Rush & Optical - Naked Lunch


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

1. Paul Kelly- Deeper Water
2. The Album Leaf- See In You
3. Iron Maiden- Phantom Of The Opera
4. Bauhaus- Double Dare
5. Megadeth- We The People
6. Steve Vai- Burning Down The Mountain
7. In Flames- Worlds Within The Margin
8. Arctic Monkeys- From The Ritz To The Rubble
9. Deerhunter- Agoraphobia
10. Slint- Breadcrumb Trail


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Quietgoddess said:


> 1. The end of my heartache - Killswitch Engage
> 2. 18 and life - Skid Row
> 3. Closer - Lacuna Coil
> 4. What I always wanted - Kittie
> ...


Words do not describe the awesomeness presented here.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

1. No. 4 in F Major (Tempo di Minuetto) - George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra
2. Mike Khoury - Friday Night with Lee Burridge and Friends - Robot Heart 2012
3. Escape Theme - Wax Tailor
4. Traffic - Cujo
5. The Word - The Beatles
6. Take a Look - DJ Frane
7. All is Bliss - Dday One
8. Field - Biosphere
9. Kronunspruche 2D - Pentaphobe
10. Fairytale of New York - The Pogues


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

1. DJ Shog - Another World
2. System of a Down - Chop Suey!
3. Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence
4. Re-Locate feat. Menno De Jong - Spirit (Paul Miller 2008 Rework)
5. Alice in Chains - Would?
6. Toshihiko Sahashi - Hisodan
7. Kayo Konishi & Yukio Kondo - Lilium (Music Box Version)
8. George Acosta - Mellodrama (Gareth Emery Remix)
9. Rare - K.I. Feeling
10. Antonio Vivaldi - Autumn


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Tinie Tempah ft Kelly Rowland - Invincible
Cover Drive - Sparks
David Guetta ft LMFAO and Fergie - Gettin' Over You
Good Charlotte - Girls and Boys
Olly Murs - Don't Say Goodbye
Korn - Twisted Transistor
Childish Gambino - Lights Turned On
T.I - No Matter What
Far East Movement - Live My Life
Plan B - I Am The Narrator

A few embarrassing ones in there haha


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Leatherwolf- Thunder
Master- Collection of Souls
White Heat- Got To Win Your Love
Virgin Steele- Dust From The Burning
Testament- As The Seasons Grey
Atrophy- Matter Of Attitude
Jimi Hendrix- Ezy Ryder
Cliff Richard- Sci Fi
W.A.S.P.- Locomotive Man
Judas Priest- Bloodstone


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

MP3 Player, not Ipod coz Im old school :lol

1. Stan - Eminem
2. Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park
3. Breaking the Habit - Linkin Park
4. Fat Lip - Sum 41
5. Buck Rogers - Feeder
6. Dancing For Rain - Rise Against
7. Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol
8. Radium Bag - The Chop Tops (from WET O.S.T)
9. Getting Better - Smash Mouth
10. Before I Fall To Pieces - Razorlight.

Love this thread :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Goopus said:


> 1. You Know You're Right - Nirvana
> 2. Blue And Yellow - The Used
> 3. R-Evolve - 30 Seconds To Mars
> 4. Jumper - Third Eye Blind
> ...


"I WONT BE IGNOOOORRRED!!"
ftw


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I gotta go again, I never use shuffle :b

1. Rocket Dragon - Machinae Supremacy
2. Threw It On the Ground -Lonely Island
3. Motivation - Sum 41
4. Not Afraid - Eminem
5. My Generation - Limp Bizkit
6. Faint - Linkin Park
7. With You - Linkin Park
8. Resident Evil Movie Theme
9. Wretches and Kings - Linkin Park
10. The Metal - Tenacious D
:boogie


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

1. Lost in the Echo - Linkin Park
2. The Outsider - A Perfect Circle
3. Slam - Pendulum
4. Hero - Machinae Supremacy 
5. Holiday in Cambodia - Dead Kennedys
6. Nothing on my Back - Sum 41
7. Crazy in the Head - Three Bad Jacks
8. Sabotage - Beastie Boys
9. When You Were Young - The Killers
10. Murder - Knock Galley West


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Im getting a bit carried away here :lol

1. Crush - Pendulum
2. Fast Lane - Bad Meets Evil
3. Hands Held High - Linkin Park 
4. In Too Deep - Sum 41
5. Runaway - Linkin Park
6. America - Razorlight
7. Lies, Greed, Misery - Linkin Park 
8. My Way - Sid Vicious
9. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot :lol
10. All Of My Angels - Machinae Supremacy

Sh!t yeah!!


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

1. Eths - Samantha
2. Blautpunkt - La meg være ung
3. Yiruma - Present
4. Hollywood Undead - Comin In Hot
5. Slipknot - Before I Forget
6. Jokke & Valentinerne - Gutta
7. Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade
8. Billy Talent - Don't Count On the Wicked
9. Skambankt - Kom Hell
10. Disturbed - Liberate


----------



## littlefeet (Mar 14, 2013)

1. Suicidal Thoughts - The Notorious B.I.G
2. Blue Blood - Foals 
3. Empire Ants (Feat Little Dragon) - Gorillaz 
4. Weregild - Grimes 
5. Heavy Water - Foals 
6. What Difference Does It Make? - The Smiths
7. Violence Out Tonight - Little Comets 
8. Serpico's Wallet - Krikor and the Dead Hillbillies 
9. So Easy - Röyksopp
10. Running From The Cops - Phantogram


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

1. Curren$y - JLC
2. Meek Mill - Real
3. The Killers - Deadlines and Commitments
4. J. Cole - Gods Gift
5. Kendrick Lamar - Cartoons & Cereal
6. Lil Wayne - So dedicated
7. As I Lay Dying - The Truth of My Perception
8. Jet Life - Outro
9. Between the Buried and Me - Goodbye to Everything
10. Slaine - Till the Day That We Die


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Algophobia- Lord Of My Lost Dream
Leatherwolf- Share A Dream
Lykathea Aflame- Land Where Sympathy Is Air
Kaiju- Lurking In The Depths
Bad Company- Too Bad
Lights Out Asia- Ring Of Stars
Lion- Stranger In The City
Dio- Caught In The Middle
Saga- The Flyer
Triumph- Woman In Love


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Seems they're mostly what I listen these days...

1. Age of the Fifth Sun - God is an Astronaut
2. Lady Jane - Queensryche
3. Abracadabra - Brown Eyed Girls
4. Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd cover) - Queensryche (One of the greatest covers ever)
5. Keep Talking - Pink Floyd
6. Pipeline - Alan Parsons Project
7. Now - Paramore
8. R U Mine? - Arctic Monkeys
9. Walk in the Shadows - Queensryche
10. Symphony No. 5 - Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Tiesto - Beautiful World
2. King Fantastic - Why? Where? What?
3. Twenty One Pilots - The Run and Go
4. Sebastian Ingrosso & Alesso - Calling + Lose my Mind
5. Walk the Moon - Tightrope
6. A$AP Rocky - Suddenly
7. Twenty One Pilots - Guns for Hands
8. King Fantastic - Bonfire Sessions
9. A$AP Rocky - Phoenix
10. The XX - Islands


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

-'she's lost control' Joy Division
-'DAL' Skinny Puppy
-'Secret Medley' KMFDM
-'Jesus loves the stooges' The Stooges
-'Careful what you wish for' Testament
-'Calling up spirits' Dick Dale
-'Assface' GG Allin
-'7th time' Clan of Xymox
-'soft damage' The Jesus Lizard
-'Dirty old ****er' Anti-Nowhere League


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Dio- Better In The Dark
José González- Down The Line
Scorpions- Longing For Fire
Mountain- Masters Of War(w/ Ozzy Osbourne)
Triumph- Rock Out, Roll On
Neglected Fields- Synthinity
Dozer- Speeder
The Outrunners- Runaways
Ronnie Montrose- Windshear
Eric Gales- Make It There


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

1. Points of Authority - Linkin Park
2. Fast Lane - Bad Meets Evil
3. Buck Rogers - Feeder
4. Laser Speed Force - Machinae Supremacy
5. Forgotten - Linkin Park
6. Sidology Episode 1 - Machinae Supremacy
7. With You - Linkin Park
8. My Hero - Foo Fighters
9. Bleed It Out - Linkin Park
10. Numb-Encore - Linkin Park & Jay-Z


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Time - Pink Floyd
2. Jet City Woman - Queensryche
3. Elisir - Paolo Conte
4. Acres Wild - Jethro Tull
5. Don't Let Me be Misunderstood - Santa Esmeralda
6. Piece of My Heart - Janis Joplin
7. Money for Nothing - Dire Straits
8. Evidence - Faith No More
9. Dinleyiverin Gari - Moğollar
10. Cross-Eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Gamma- Razor King
Dio- Hungry For Heaven
W.A.S.P.- Come Back To Black
Mercyful Fate- Death Kiss
Strangeways- Now It's Gone
Killing Touch- One Of A Kind
Saxon Shore- Thanks For Being Away
Riot- Maryanne
Keel- No Pain No Gain
Alvin Lee- High Times


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice
Jack Off Jill - Nazi Halo
3oh!3 ft Katy Perry - starstruck
Patrick Wolf - Epilogue
Nightwish - Cadence Of Her Last Breath
Paprika soundtrack (Susumu Hirasawa) - The Girl in Byakkoya
Counting Crows - Perfect Blue Buildings
Patrick Wolf - Wind In The Wires
The Cure - The Hanging Garden
Aerosmith - Dream On


----------



## Lynkusu (Apr 15, 2013)

1. Survival of the Sickest - Saliva
2. Das Licht am Ende der Welt - Megaherz
3. In Memoriam - Hammerfall
4. Blacklist - Exodus
5. Fauler Zauber - Megaherz
6. Whiplish - Metallica
7. Seemann - Rammstein
8. Tourniquet - Evanescence
9. Hilf Mir - Rammstein
10. Prelude 3.0 - Slipknot

Hmm... not bad^^


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Dream - Infected Mushroom
2. Victim - Avenged Sevenfold
3. Excalibur - Blind Guardian
4. Suicide by Star - God is an Astronaut
5. Monkey Business - Skid Row
6. Fields of Gold - Sting
7. Space Dementia - Muse
8. Rainbow Blues - Jethro Tull 
9. Don't Answer Me - Alan Parsons Project
10. Bandare - Rebel Moves


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

1. Leave Out All the Rest - Linkin Park
2. In the End - Linkin Park
3. Anthem Apocalyptica - Machinae Supremacy
4. Space Bound - Eminem
5. Voodoo People (Pendulum Remix) - The Prodigy
6. Rhythms - Sum 41
7. As We Ride - Knock Galley West
8. Prayer For A Refugee - Rise Against
9. My Way - Sid Vicious
10. Go With the Flow - Queens of the Stone Age

One of my best so far


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

1. Carnival - Burning Airlines
2. Take It Or Leave It - Cage the Elephant
3. No-Room - Akron/Family
4. Big Wave - Jenny and Johnny
5. Mad Solar - Kid Cudi
6. Merry Christmas, Baby (Please Don't Die) - Dum Dum Girls & Crocodiles
7. Sliver - Nirvana
8. I Heard You Say - Vivian Girls
9. Say No To Love - The Pains of Being Pure at Heart
10. Brother - Beck


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

1. The Beatles- Let it Be
2. Pink Floyd- Country Song
3. The Doors- When the Music's Over
4. The Rolling Stones- Everybody needs somebody to Love
5. Modest Mouse- Lounge
6. Dax Riggs- Perfect Dreaming Skull
7. Nine Inch Nails- The Four of us are Dying
8. The Beatles- The Word
9. Red Hot Chili Peppers- Stadium Arcadium
10. Led Zeppelin- Bron-Yr-Aur


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

1. Pink Martini - Hang On Little Tomato
2. Incubus - Nowhere Fast
3. Coldplay - Only Superstition
4. Norah Jones - Say Goodbye
5. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Breaking The Girl
6. The Afters - Beautiful Love
7. John Mayer - Neon (acoustic version)
8. Alvin and The Chipmunks - Christmas Don't Be Late 
9. Eminem - Kill You
10. 3OH!3 - You're Gonna Love This


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Da Mad Face Invasion - Onyx
2. 1997 (Tonight We're Gonna Party Like It's...) - Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
3. Long Hot Summer Night - Jimi Hendrix
4. Here Comes the Night - Ben E. King
5. Skip Rope Song - Kate & Anna McGarrigle
6. Storm: Lift Yr. Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven - Godspeed You Black Emperor
7. Open Up the Gate - The Congos
8. Paradise - John Prine
9. They Got Lost - They Might Be Giants
10. What Do You Do - Lyle Lovett


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1. Tuomas Holopainen - Duel & Cloudscapes
2. Nightwish - Rest Calm
3. US Bombs - Yer Country
4. Erin - Popeda
5. Nightwish - Ghost River
6. DCX - Flying High
7. Deuce - Story Of A Snitch
8. Nightwish - Nemo
9. Twenty One Pilots - Car Radio
10. Olly Murs feat. Flo Rida - Troublemaker


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

IMX -Stay The Night
James Fauntleroy - Idiot
Usher - There Goes My Baby
Brandy - Fall
Mariah Carey & Brian Mcknight - Whenever You Call
TLC - No Scrubs
Julia Volkova & Dima Bilan - Back To Her Future 
Maxwell - Pretty Wings
Destiny's Child - Survivor
Justin Timberlake - Tunnel Vision


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

St. Vincent - Surgeon
The Jesus and Mary Chain - Some Candy Talking
Lorde - White Teeth Teens
Pulp - Weeds II (The Origin of the Species)
The Jungle Giants - Anywhere Else
King Khan & The Shrines - Land of the Freak
Miniature Tigers - Bullfighter Jacket
Public Image Ltd. - Public Image
The Horrors - Still Life
Rainy Day Women - Friends


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Accept- Fast as a Shark
Jeff Healey- When the Night Comes Falling(Bob Dylan cover)
Artch- Living in the Past
Tygers of Pan Tang- Don't Give A Damn
Heretic- The Search
Razor- Red Money
ZZ Top- Concrete and Steel
Chateaux- Shine On Forever
Jimi hendrix- Voodoo Child
Legend- Negligence


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hell on the heart - Eric Church 
Slip on by - Austin Webb
Ex-Old Man - Kristen Kelly
Smile - Uncle Kracker
That Man - Jon Pardi
Colder Weather - Zac Brown Band
Days go by - Keith Urban 
What Can I Say - Carrie Underwood
Even If It Breaks Your Heart - Eli Young Band
Fastest Girl in Town - Miranda Lambert


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll bite..


Goldie - A$AP Rocky
Fitzpleasure - Alt-J
Trash Tongue Talker - Jack White
My Propeller - Arctic Monkeys
Laser Treatment - Hindzy.D
She's So Far Out - The Wytches
Bring The House Down - Memphis Goons
New York (Cutmore Club Mix) - Paloma Faith
Alice Escapes - Danny Elfman
Lean - Odd Future


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Round 2,

1. No Fool for Trying - Madison Violet
2. At the Bottom of Everything - Bright Eyes
3. Fresh - No Redeeming Social Value (Fresh 3 MC's cover)
4. The Prize of Beauty - My Dying Bride
5. Sweet Revenge - John Prine
6. That's What Love Will Make You Do - Little Milton
7. To be a Lover in Dub - Lee Scratch Perry
8. Anarchy-X - Queensryche
9. I - Buried Inside
10. I Ain't Superstitious - Megadeth


----------

